# The Breakroom Memes



## HRZone (Sep 30, 2016)

I was sitting here today thinking about how much I appreciate this site. I appreciate work so much more knowing you guys have to walk through those same doors I do 2-6 times a week.

We all take on our personalities posting here, I hope this thread goes smooth and mods don't have to get involved but it's funny to me how when someone post enough here you kind of get an idea of what they would be like in your head. Let's have it and be nice! If I offend anyone, please PM me and I'll take it down 

HardlinesMaster







PharmaQueen






Paradox






SalesFloorSyph






Kartman






Every fitting room employee on the site


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm afraid to ask what my meme would be.....
Something dangerous.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 30, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I'm afraid to ask what my meme would be.....
> Something dangerous.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nailed it.


----------



## Him (Oct 1, 2016)

Awesome I want in!!! Have a meme for me?


----------



## AltPants (Oct 1, 2016)

Spot on for all of em.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 1, 2016)

I am accurate as fuck right there


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 1, 2016)

Add a coffee one, please. Am & pm are covered


----------



## Him (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Him (Oct 1, 2016)

Couldn't wait for ya HR zone, found one that speaks volumes, lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 1, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Add a coffee one, please. Am & pm are covered


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 1, 2016)

@redeye58






Or provide degreaser, sharp knives, and a freezer.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 1, 2016)

@Target NPC  probably


----------



## NPC (Oct 1, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> View attachment 2592
> @Target NPC  probably



LMFAO, sure, I'll take it, since that's far less farty and poopy than I expected.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 1, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> LMFAO, sure, I'll take it, since that's far less farty and poopy than I expected.




And actually downright adorable, which we all know you to be no matter how hard you try to hide it.


----------



## Littlereyrey (Oct 1, 2016)

lets just say I'm needy, and annoying asf to be around.


----------



## Spot the doge (Oct 1, 2016)

Littlereyrey said:


> lets just say I'm needy, and annoying asf to be around.


Me as well.  "Hey, is this flat backstock?" "Hey, need me to take this cart of boxes back?" "Where should I work next?"


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> @redeye58
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Commie...
You know me so well.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 1, 2016)

I wonder what mine would be haha


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I wonder what mine would be haha


----------



## NPC (Oct 1, 2016)

Found @Hardlinesmaster


----------



## NPC (Oct 1, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> And actually downright adorable, which we all know you to be no matter how hard you try to hide it.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 1, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


>


So true I actually tell people the sizes as "small, medium, or large." Hahaha


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 2, 2016)

To be honest I actually imagine e a lot of people on here as their icons


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> To be honest I actually imagine e a lot of people on here as their icons


Me too.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 2, 2016)

Shoutout to the TBR AP squad. Catching bad guys by day, laughing morons by night.


----------



## NPC (Oct 2, 2016)

@commiecorvus 

Because of the tribal avatar pics, I always picture you as a native american guy, (that is also jewish). So, this is you, monitoring the forums...


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you @Target NPC 
I like it a lot even though I'm not an Alaskan Native.
I'm an native Alaskan and an honorary family tribal member, which is why I have a tattoo like my avatar. 
But I'm pretty sure "WTF did I just read?" should be my password.


----------



## Spot the doge (Oct 2, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Thank you @Target NPC
> I like it a lot even though I'm not an Alaskan Native.
> I'm an native Alaskan and an honorary family tribal member, which is why I have a tattoo like my avatar.
> But I'm pretty sure "WTF did I just read?" should be my password.


My sister attended college in Anchorage many moons ago. She tells me it was beautiful.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 2, 2016)

Spot the doge said:


> My sister attended college in Anchorage many moons ago. She tells me it was beautiful.




Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 3, 2016)

Went school with a gal from Barrow. She had the bestest furry house slippers.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 3, 2016)

Never heard it called that before.

wait...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 4, 2016)

@TPSpower





@On6 @carramrod 









@HardlinesGuy


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 4, 2016)

TallAPGuy said:


> @TPSpower
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no facepalm quite like an AP face palm.


----------



## smashandthrash (Oct 4, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Yes, yes it is.



It's incredible. Everyone needs to visit Alaska at least once in their lifetime as words cannot accurately describe it.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 4, 2016)

@TallAPGuy


----------



## NPC (Oct 4, 2016)

smashandthrash said:


> It's incredible. Everyone needs to visit Alaska at least once in their lifetime as words cannot accurately describe it.



How about these words. "Pretty cool."


----------



## NPC (Oct 4, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> View attachment 2638
> 
> @TallAPGuy


----------



## smashandthrash (Oct 4, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> How about these words. "Pretty cool."


Not good enough


----------



## NPC (Oct 4, 2016)

smashandthrash said:


> Not good enough



Hmm. Really cool?


----------



## smashandthrash (Oct 4, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Hmm. Really cool?


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 20, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> View attachment 2638
> 
> @TallAPGuy


I still laugh at this.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh such the memes. 
I can imagine that @HRZone's inbox looks like this, sorry :


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 20, 2017)

What would a meme for me be like?


----------



## BaristaChick16 (Mar 21, 2017)

I hate throwing myself out there but...Yeah, guilty of this.
Guest,"Why aren't you smiling?!"
Me,"...I'm not?"


----------



## Kartman (Mar 21, 2017)

I like either one.

The one on the right, I'd buy her a drink first.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 21, 2017)

Spot the doge said:


> What would a meme for me be like?



I tried... kind of, but not really


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 21, 2017)

the wholesome thread is back bless


----------



## Pale (Mar 21, 2017)

Curious as to what I would have aswell.


----------



## DoWork (Mar 21, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Curious as to what I would have aswell.



I can't help but picture you proudly stocking and zoning Irish Spring while destroying the Zest display.


----------



## NPC (Mar 21, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Curious as to what I would have aswell.



You already a meme.


----------



## NPC (Mar 21, 2017)

@Kaitii


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 21, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> @Kaitii


i showed this to my friend and we're laughing our asses off bcos this is literally the embodiment of me


----------



## Pale (Mar 21, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> You already a meme.


There is no meme to describe me. *I AM THE MEMES!*






DoWork said:


> I can't help but picture you proudly stocking and zoning Irish Spring while destroying the Zest display.


To be fair, I do enjoy zoning Soap. Just coincidentally, I also use Irish Spring soap.


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 21, 2017)

DoWork said:


> I tried... kind of, but not really


Lol it's /spot/ on!


----------



## Pale (Mar 21, 2017)

You'd think we were in Utah. Whew lad.


----------



## Pale (Mar 21, 2017)

To rail the thread back kind of, This is me while watching the thread.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 22, 2017)

It's all yours. 
I'm out.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 23, 2017)

なにこれ


----------



## Pelon1071 (Mar 23, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> なにこれ



大うんち

ミームチャットは話題を外だった。


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 23, 2017)

Pelon1071 said:


> 大うんち
> 
> ミームチャットは話題を外だった。


どのように不幸な

ミームを戻します


----------



## NPC (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Pelon1071 (Mar 23, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> どのように不幸な
> 
> ミームを戻します



ミームを持ってきてく下さい！^_^


----------



## DoWork (Mar 23, 2017)

Do y'all have friends who call memes "me mes" and not correct them?


----------



## Redzee (Mar 23, 2017)

They're not may may's?


----------



## HRZone (Mar 26, 2017)

I hope this doesn't offend him 
But jb08045



 

Target NPC


----------



## NPC (Mar 27, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I hope this doesn't offend him
> But jb08045
> 
> View attachment 3137
> ...



Lmao, look away, Redeye! Shield your eyes!!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 27, 2017)

DoWork said:


> Do y'all have friends who call memes "me mes" and not correct them?


Ellen degeneres called them that on one of her last shows.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Mar 27, 2017)

Can I be a dank meme?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Apr 4, 2017)

2Spooky4U said:


> Can I be a dank meme?


Just imagine it's target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2017)

Beer time!


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Yetive (Apr 5, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Beer time!


----------



## Pelon1071 (Apr 7, 2017)

@HRZone


----------



## HRZone (Apr 7, 2017)

That was all spot on @Pelon1071 , Lol at people who think target pays HR folks well. I get paid the same as flow lol


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 7, 2017)

I had a couple WHAT I REALLY DOs.

Then I also had some WHAT OUR EMPLOYEES THINK WE DO


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2017)

@qmosqueen , can you post this in chat, please?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>



I never forget going into Wal-Mart one night (really late, I was drunk) when I was in college and seeing two old dudes who looked like they saddled their horses and came down from the Appa-Latch-INS, with a cart FULL ^ that full, of just canned Cat Food.

When I gagged in my mouth and immediately swallowed I know it wasn't Jack Daniels coming back to haunt me. Unless they were the ghosts of Jack Daniels and his assistant.




Luckily however, there were no Children hidden away ammongst the canned cat food


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 11, 2017)

This is for my fellow  backroom team members


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Flow Warrior (Apr 11, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> So true I actually tell people the sizes as "small, medium, or large." Hahaha


But all the sizes are large. Its large in 3 different languages.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 11, 2017)

Flow Warrior said:


> But all the sizes are large. Its large in 3 different languages.


Hence why I say "small, medium, or large."


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2017)

'Cause it's redundant to say 'big, bigger & WAY bigger.'


----------



## Tim Swanson (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Flow Warrior (Apr 14, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> 'Cause it's redundant to say 'big, bigger & WAY bigger.'


its actually large in italian, spanish and portuguese.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 14, 2017)

And French


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 15, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> Hence why I say "small, medium, or large."



For hot drinks, I can still say, "Green, blue or yellow."  We are always out of everything, but they must have ordered a pallet of those Spring cups.  Some lady called them, "Easter cups," OMG I was shocked.  Everything at Target is Spring or Seasonal, never Easter.  Yet, we are closed on Easter. Go figure.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 15, 2017)

We couldn't order the Spring cups.  We've been out of them forever.


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> We couldn't order the Spring cups.  We've been out of them forever.



We are literally out of up to five things at a time usually. (I don't do any ordering.)  I wish that I could trade cups for what we need.  So frustrating. 

I am pretty good at making a design on the cups though.  People get a kick out of it.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 15, 2017)

Are you AST trained?  Offer to start doing the order.  Being out of stuff sucks.  I have a couple of baristas who do the ordering for us.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Are you AST trained?  Offer to start doing the order.  Being out of stuff sucks.  I have a couple of baristas who do the ordering for us.



Probably a good idea.  Target is my "side job."  That doesn't mean that I don't give it 110% like everything that I do though.  I have worked in just about every department out front, other than soft lines.  After 10 years in a clothing store, I have folded and hung more items of clothing that I care to think about.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey kartman take some zip ties with you 
You never know when you can use one


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2017)

I want these at my store


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2017)

This is for all the baristas.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2017)

Beer time!


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2017)

from a buddy:


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Apr 24, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>



Unless your ETL is like mine-

Then its more like this:


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 26, 2017)

From my friend:


----------



## lovecats (Apr 26, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


I had commented on ArcaMax about dealing with the fools in retail and had someone accuse me of being judgmental.  Hate to think how this person would've reacted if I'd posted something like this .


----------



## NKG (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2017)

DO YOU GUYS HAVE THE NES CLASSIC IN STOCK??


----------



## Pale (Apr 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> DO YOU GUYS HAVE THE NES CLASSIC IN STOCK??


That car looks so far away from the fucking doors. Isn't electronics usually near the back of the store?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 28, 2017)

We did today, briefly.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> That car looks so far away from the fucking doors. Isn't electronics usually near the back of the store?



Not at my store, actually. It's right next to the front doors


----------



## Pale (Apr 29, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Not at my store, actually. It's right next to the front doors


isn't that a push out/run out risk?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2017)

oath2order said:


>


Guess they didn't wanna wait for SFS.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 29, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We did today, briefly.



Same, yet they are supposedly discontinued.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 29, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> That car looks so far away from the fucking doors. Isn't electronics usually near the back of the store?


That green thing in the background behind the cops is covering the hole where the emergency exit doors used to be.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Apr 29, 2017)

So can I get a meme


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> isn't that a push out/run out risk?



Yes


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


>




I LOVE HIS VOICE.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 29, 2017)

He's cracking up


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 29, 2017)

Please stop that kid.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 29, 2017)

Omg, at my friends store.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2017)

BEWBS!!!!!


----------



## lovecats (May 1, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Omg, at my friends store.


Is it just me or are the team members getting younger and younger?
And for some reason it didn't put the picture in the quote.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2017)

A friend sent this


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2017)

From my friend.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2017)

My friend sends me this.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2017)

My friend again:


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2017)

Lol, I like how your friend thinks HLM


----------



## lovecats (May 4, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My friend sends me this.


I used to sing that song (mostly to myself) when I was still at Target.  And since for some reason it didn't show the meme it was the scarecrow one.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 7, 2017)




----------



## DoWork (May 7, 2017)

When you intend on leaving early but come in to see day side did fuck all


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2017)

Well I guess I could be


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2017)

Vmtl hard at work like who doesn't use toilet paper


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2017)

All the time in pfresh


----------



## redeye58 (May 9, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> All the time in pfresh


MY WALK-IN!!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 10, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 11, 2017)

My friend got this!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 13, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 14, 2017)

I love that list


----------



## DoWork (May 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>



I love her, but god damn her crying face would make a blind person's stomach turn.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2017)

I have one of these in the back room who talks the vendors head off.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 28, 2017)

From my friend.


----------



## redeye58 (May 28, 2017)

"Yes"


----------



## Yetive (May 28, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> From my friend.


I like your friend


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I like your friend


I do too. They are a big fan of queens memes too.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 29, 2017)




----------



## DoWork (May 29, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


>



There goes my confidence


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Pelon1071 (May 29, 2017)

When You Ask HR if they'll be hiring, and you give them that bomb-ass availability of 24/7, and are told "We won't be hiring for a while." And your friend calls you 3 weeks later to tell you, "Hey fam, they're having orientation today."


----------



## qmosqueen (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2017)

My friend.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2017)

I started Reading a book here it is enjoy 

Enlarge to read it all


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Tardis77 (Jun 6, 2017)

How about this


----------



## Tardis77 (Jun 6, 2017)

Or this


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 13, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


That is me at closing time as the last of the guests are exiting


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Jun 20, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


Just described a couple of my coworkers.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 21, 2017)

This is a new one for bananas


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 21, 2017)

New item at the checklanes. I'll give it a try


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2017)

I beat out all my fellow baristas/FATMs to stow our order in the walk-in.
Of course, I have to FIFO every now & then too.
It's so neat now.....PLENTY of room for the bodi - uh -BOXES.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 6, 2017)

FUCK THIS COMMERCIAL


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 6, 2017)

oath2order said:


> FUCK THIS COMMERCIAL



Nobody has ever asked me about these or bought any from our store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2017)

#BrianCornell


----------



## Pale (Jul 15, 2017)

My fucking STL


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## BigEyedPhish (Jul 24, 2017)

oath2order said:


> FUCK THIS COMMERCIAL




With the same last name, I like the first 0-4.0 seconds of this.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2017)

When you're reading a book but you're wondering why the pages are all blank


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 24, 2017)

My friend


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 24, 2017)

My friend.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 24, 2017)

Yer killin' me, HLM


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2017)

0r Target !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2017)

ahhh i need this sign for my back room areas...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2017)

my new go to button

 i think i'll just print this in color cut out and pin on my shoulder and see if anyone cares ... 

at least i'll do it before the store opens and see what happened
NOYT,  but you go try it first and tell me how it goes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> ahhh i need this sign for my back room areas...


Ermergerd, that looks JUST like a TM recently termed at our store


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 26, 2017)

Signing done right


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm headed here for my bts supplies


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 1, 2017)

looks like someone got this tight


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2017)

Target Shopping bags so thin you could go fly a kite


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 3, 2017)

We should carry these


----------



## Kartman (Aug 3, 2017)

Hell, I'd pay a quarter!


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 3, 2017)

I'll take some laudanum cough syrup as well!


----------



## Pale (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm more into snapping...


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


More than I have room in the walk-in for....


----------



## Pale (Aug 6, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


All of them.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 6, 2017)

Yesterday it was seven..


----------



## TTGOz (Aug 6, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>



A few, I don't quite remember what happened, had a long cashiering shift today and everything's just a blur now, but I just remember feeling frustrated at a few people lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


All the guests who asked the same questions when they are standing next to another guest asking the same question in BTS.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 7, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


----------



## Kartman (Aug 7, 2017)

Or snapped.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Or snapped.


Gives new meaning to the term "Oh, SNAP!"


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


But, really, they are.


----------



## Backroom81 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> All the guests who asked the same questions when they are standing next to another guest asking the same question in BTS.



Excuse me but do you have any manila paper?


----------



## WestLoggy (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## WestLoggy (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 10, 2017)

Only at Walmart. They did apologize. 






Walmart apologizes for sign marketing guns as back-to-school items


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## sito (Aug 13, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## RightArm (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## RightArm (Aug 23, 2017)

Know a lot of you would LOOOOVE this one.  LOL!


----------



## Spot the doge (Aug 23, 2017)

I just with the entirety of the image was true for me... heh.


----------



## Backroom81 (Aug 24, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Know a lot of you would LOOOOVE this one.  LOL!



/channels ETL
"Why can't we find anybody that stays here for more than a year?"


----------



## zer0nhand (Aug 24, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


Lmao that's exactly how I roll at my store, It's always tempting man but there's always a "he/she fucked me over last week, now it's my time to shine" moment.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Aug 24, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Only at Walmart. They did apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>_> lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2017)

Lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## RightArm (Aug 24, 2017)

You know what I mean.  You've probably ALL been there.  ><


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2017)

My 'likes' here just blew past 30Km.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 27, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Lol



I miss having a 99cent store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2017)

Pumpkin Spice ... toilet paper ... yes







my favorite is the skittles
second vodka
third Trojans 
Fourth bud light 
Fifth pepto bismal


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 27, 2017)

The deodorant is the one that baffles me.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 27, 2017)

Shouldn't the Tampax have some type of cherry/strawberry flavor component as well


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> The deodorant is the one that baffles me.


I'd rather have the flow TMs smell of pumpkin than their current Body Odor.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Shouldn't the Tampax have some type of cherry/strawberry flavor component as well


IKR?
Who wants their coochie to smell like a latte, tho?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 27, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> IKR?
> Who wants their coochie to smell like a latte, tho?



I have an answer for that but I've already used up my dirty joke allotment for the year.


----------



## Pale (Aug 27, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> I have an answer for that but I've already used up my dirty joke allotment for the year.


No such thing as too many dirty jokes!


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 28, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I'd rather have the flow TMs smell of pumpkin than their current Body Odor.



I don't mind of flow stinks.  They work hard.

Now, somebody explain to me why Electronics and GSA smell like they just played in the NBA Championship game?  Both of these kids, I really like.  They can afford deodorant, and they aren't anti-chemical hippees.  I just can't figure out how to let them know.... and I love my HR TMs, so I won't burden them.  Our store is a shit-show right now.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 28, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> I don't mind of flow stinks.  They work hard.
> 
> Now, somebody explain to me why Electronics and GSA smell like they just played in the NBA Championship game?  Both of these kids, I really like.  They can afford deodorant, and they aren't anti-chemical hippees.  I just can't figure out how to let them know.... and I love my HR TMs, so I won't burden them.  Our store is a shit-show right now.



You have to manage it through coaching. We have someone on a final for body odor. He finally got the message when we told him he would be fired if it didn't improve


----------



## Yetive (Aug 28, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> I don't mind of flow stinks.  They work hard.
> 
> Now, somebody explain to me why Electronics and GSA smell like they just played in the NBA Championship game?  Both of these kids, I really like.  They can afford deodorant, and they aren't anti-chemical hippees.  I just can't figure out how to let them know.... and I love my HR TMs, so I won't burden them.  Our store is a shit-show right now.


If they are young, pull the mom card.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> If they are young, pull the mom card.


QFT
Did this when I was GSA &, at risk of outing myself, on more than one occasion passed out toilet kits.


----------



## NKG (Aug 28, 2017)

Exactly how I feel when a Guest wants something unlocked.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 29, 2017)

Yetive said:


> If they are young, pull the mom card.


I'm thinking I may have to.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 29, 2017)

HRZone said:


> You have to manage it through coaching. We have someone on a final for body odor. He finally got the message when we told him he would be fired if it didn't improve


I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 29, 2017)

From my friend


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2017)

The teddies....lol


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 29, 2017)

Pump yourself up theme


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 7, 2017)

lol...  a little snack kiddies

they all float in the milk


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 12, 2017)

ok i'm obsessed with the movie "it"


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Sep 16, 2017)

How I feel after yearly reviews-


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 18, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>



My daughter is the head of the loan department for a credit union and yes, yes they do.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm sure someone's looked thru my Target bill thinking "Dafuq...?"


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 19, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> My daughter is the head of the loan department for a credit union and yes, yes they do.




hahahahaha I know for a fact that BSA was tracking my accounts for years.  Maybe they still do?  I bought a $25,000 watch and a $1 McChicken on the same credit card within 30 minutes once. 

Love your memes qmosqueen.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2017)

I want this.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 26, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I want this.




To fill a swimming pool?
To bath your dogs?
To clean the driveway?

Now if it were Guinness, I have a place in the dining room.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Now if it were Guinness, I have a place in the dining room.


And a party crasher.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>



Tequila is fuckin' amazing


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 29, 2017)

From my friend:


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## TTB (Oct 9, 2017)

So in the breakroom my co-worker tells me hey the eggs are 50 cents at walmart...so i told her oh no there goes the neighborhood...kids are gonna egg houses again. She look confused . I told her the last time eggs were 50 cents at walmart....someone posted about it on facebook and then the very next post was about damn kids in the neighboorhood egging houses again...(it had a picture of an egg that missed her car) anyways she couldnt stop laughing......so i decided to make this meme.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Flow Warrior (Oct 14, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I want this.


Its for a vending machine in your house.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Oct 14, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> To fill a swimming pool?
> To bath your dogs?
> To clean the driveway?
> 
> Now if it were Guinness, I have a place in the dining room.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 15, 2017)

Flow Warrior said:


> Its for a vending machine in your house.



Skunky shit.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2017)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Bill James (Oct 16, 2017)

7a vs 4p


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 18, 2017)

My week so far


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 18, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 22, 2017)

Don't let the rat race take your ambitions away...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2017)

not a meme but not sure where to post this...

its from Family Guy way back in 2005



creepy


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 4100





Video for reference


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2017)

Or porn


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Leo47 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## RightArm (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2017)

I could have used this today at work.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2017)

This one goes out to all the fitting room operators.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 12, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> I could have used this today at work.




Good luck with getting any.
The FDA has banned its use which is why we have the current administration.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 12, 2017)

Damn. I knew something was up!


----------



## Kartman (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm just a sexy boy! I'm not your Toy Boy!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Leo47 (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Leo47 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 21, 2017)

Man, I'm jealous of all that space!!!


----------



## HRZone (Nov 21, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Man, I'm jealous of all that space!!!View attachment 4243



Haha I don't think anyone backroom looks like that until February


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 21, 2017)

In case I don't get online tomorrow.

I bless you my Retail Brothers and Sisters...For the Black Day of judgment is at hand. May you SURVIVE


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2017)

And wonders why ice cream melted waiting 60 minutes at check lanes


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## PM2NO (Nov 29, 2017)

It’s a dirty job but someone’s gotta do it. And then clean the microwave, break room counter, tables.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Dec 2, 2017)

bullseye1962 said:


> It’s a dirty job but someone’s gotta do it. And then clean the microwave, break room counter, tables.
> View attachment 4273


Still not enough protection. Jesus himself wouldn't approach our fridges without a level A hazmat suit.


----------



## PM2NO (Dec 2, 2017)

TallAPGuy said:


> Still not enough protection. Jesus himself wouldn't approach our fridges without a level A hazmat suit.



Yes this is much more appropriate, microwaves included.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 3, 2017)

Sales floor empties of Tms,, no red and khaki to be seen


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2017)

Let’s play a new game who wants to play






Go past go fuck yourself and get a free cunt card.

Don’t forget to stop at the titty bar.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 5, 2017)

I _never_ forget THAT!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2017)

how i'm feeling today ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2017)

This will scare the shit out of you


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)

An elderly Florida lady did her shopping and, upon returning to her car, found four males in the act of leaving with her vehicle.

She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, proceeding to scream at the top of her lungs, 
“I have a gun, and I know how to use it! Get out of the car!”. 

The four men didn't wait for a second threat. They got out and ran like mad.

The lady, somewhat shaken, then proceeded to load her shopping bags into the back of the car and got into the driver’s seat. 
She was so shaken that she could not get her key into the ignition. 

She tried and tried, and then she realized why. 
It was for the same reason she had wondered why there was a football, a Frisbee and two 12-packs of beer in the front seat. 

A few minutes later, she found her own car parked four or five spaces farther down!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## slowhands (Dec 21, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


 Put someone pushing carts or doing a carryout in the middle and you have my store.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 30, 2017)

My favorite flavor


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 2, 2018)

2 for 1


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> 2 for 1



Yep, every Alaskan knows that during the winter those beautiful clear days mean it will be so colder than a polar bears toenails (in the words of Outkast).


----------



## Kartman (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 4414



my dogs LOVE snow


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 5, 2018)

oath2order said:


> my dogs LOVE snow


Your dogs can play and frolic and leave turdsicles out in the yard lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 5, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> Your dogs can play and frolic and leave turdsicles out in the yard lol



Alaska, where spring is called Breakup and is associated with the smell of thawing dog poop.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jan 6, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 4414


Which is why I'm glad I have a cat.
I can handle litter boxes.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 6, 2018)

Same here. I have a cat and my cat has a cat.

I'd rather have dogs, but...


----------



## Stuff2 (Jan 7, 2018)

I like both. I grew up in a cat owning family, I am most definately a strong cat lover, and I currently own a cat, but I'm fond of dogs, and I'll probably have one some day. I'll just be one of those people who owns a cat and a dog who are friends


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


I just heard it's 27 degrees in Florida.  Definitely some seriously fucked up shit.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 7, 2018)

I hope this isn't a repost


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 7, 2018)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 4438
> 
> I hope this isn't a repost


Psst..


 
Look up...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 8, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


>


/smiles in Texan


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2018)

OUCH !! Yikes !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2018)

who knew.  Next time i see these in a guests cart i'll think twice.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2018)

Watch this

So true today.  




Lol


----------



## Pale (Jan 12, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Watch this
> 
> So true today.
> 
> ...




Modern feminism in a nutshell.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mamabear (Jan 13, 2018)

we need a meme for people that walk down the isle your working in for no reason, they don't stop to look at a thing but you have to stop so they can get by even though every other isle is empty.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 13, 2018)

Mamabear said:


> we need a meme for people that walk down the isle your working in for no reason, they don't stop to look at a thing but you have to stop so they can get by even though every other isle is empty.



Nothing more annoying when it's a "we love shopping too aisle. New merchandise coming soon" there is literally nothing to buy get out of the way


----------



## NKG (Jan 13, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> Still not enough protection. Jesus himself wouldn't approach our fridges without a level A hazmat suit.



How I feel when I hear we have a unknown spill


----------



## Marcellow (Jan 14, 2018)

Kartman said:


>



Me and the other 2 TMs on my team every night. Push 2 trucks worth of stuff, backstock it all and research outs.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2018)

Pale said:


> Modern feminism in a nutshell.



do you interact with people at all


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 18, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



It also makes great toilet paper.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 19, 2018)

The number of people who actually think kids are eating Tide pods is astounding.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 19, 2018)

The Tide Pod thing would have been darkly funnier five years ago when they first came out and they looked exactly like a piece of candy.
P&G to Alter Tide Pods Packaging - https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702304840904577426251502712674

I'm more of a Gain Flings man myself though, they have a more subtle taste that these Tide Pod plebs wouldn't understand.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> I'm more of a Gain Flings man myself though, they have a more subtle taste that these Tide Pod plebs wouldn't understand.


Exactly, and the Gain Flings pair nicely with a cap of Drano.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 19, 2018)

Wusses. I pour Tide powdered detergent straight down my throat, then wash it down with the liquid stuff.

My turds look and smell STUPENDOUS!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Don’t get sick kids  

Oh look another item we have to lock up


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)

Last one


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 23, 2018)

Not going to lie, I am living in fear of coming into work and finding out I have an MIR for ~all the Pods~.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## HRZone (Jan 24, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> View attachment 4562



They can't even use SCO they want me to believe they can use a timeclock lol


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 27, 2018)

The next time you are having a bad shift...


----------



## PM2NO (Jan 27, 2018)

This is how I feel most days especially when I have to paint a door or the stair rails.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 28, 2018)

I think I know who @qmosqueen is:


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 31, 2018)

I still have two minutes! *collapses back on pillow*


----------



## Kartman (Jan 31, 2018)

That bothers people? I just lay there and relax for two more minutes...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2018)

Food avenue has a new flavor.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 31, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Food avenue has a new flavor.


Coming soon, Clorox 2! and for the clean food folks Free and Clear!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2018)

January is so long


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2018)

Lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Rarejem (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm sure that's photoshopped or something, but if a TM went up and changed the price sign to that, hats off to them.


----------



## BackroomBear (Feb 4, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I'm sure that's photoshopped or something, but if a TM went up and changed the price sign to that, hats off to them.


It’s the right price. It’s those damn room essential pillows. In fact I think I sadly know the DPCI off the top of my head from backstocking it so much. We had about 500 in my store near BF last year.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 4, 2018)

Those pillows are fast movers at my store. Research once a week.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 4, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Those pillows are fast movers at my store. Research once a week.


they only last 2 weeks, flat and hard as a rock.  Then you have to go back and buy another one.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh. Those are $3.99 at my store, I think. I don't think anything has prices ending in 4 at my store unless they've gone deep clearance.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 4, 2018)

no slices for me ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 4, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Those pillows are fast movers at my store. Research once a week.



I'll just leave this here from my store...


----------



## Dog (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 6, 2018)

ahhhhh GROSSS  







uner .... i mean under


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Yetive (Feb 6, 2018)

Please try this Queen, and report back


----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 6, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


My friends and I put some liquor in a neubuliazer when we were younger, I don't remember getting that fucked up from it though.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Don't try this with beer as it ends up smelling like a restroom in a pub.
Yeh, I've had stupid friends in the past.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 12, 2018)

Bullseye growls any time the words "Workers' comp" is uttered.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2018)

Tide pods are out mentos are in here’s the challenge


----------



## Kartman (Feb 17, 2018)

That would be a great prank!


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2018)

Blonde joke


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2018)

Only posting this cause of the paper target bag


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2018)

lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2018)

Just glad we don’t sell these.


----------



## NKG (Feb 23, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> View attachment 4693



Exactly how Imagine a certain troll on here looks like...


----------



## NKG (Feb 23, 2018)

via Imgflip Meme Generator

Electronic peps know this struggle


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2018)

Sounds good


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2018)

Some of our flow team members in April when we go to 4 am instead of over night.


----------



## NKG (Feb 25, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Some of our flow team members in April when we go to 4 am instead of over night.



Anyone ever have a 2 hour notice? Lol


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 26, 2018)

Or s/he knows _exactly _how to spell associates....


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 26, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Or s/he knows _exactly _how to spell associates....


I see what ya did there... and I like it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 26, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Naked would be tough, where would you wipe your fingers when you were done?


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 26, 2018)

I feel attacked


----------



## Dog (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Feb 27, 2018)

Legendary


----------



## Pale (Feb 27, 2018)

Dog said:


> View attachment 4739


I have truly ascended, I don't mention redcards to anyone anymore.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 1, 2018)

When I get taken out of guest service to watch self-checkout and I hear everyone in there having fun and laughing


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 6, 2018)

When you turn the lights off and run up the stairs to your room


----------



## Pale (Mar 6, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> View attachment 4756


I never regretti my spaghetti, i spaghetti to forgetti my regretti


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 6, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>




I've seen that sign way too many times.
I don't drive but am always the one who gets sent out to start and clean off the car.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 6, 2018)

Why don't you drive?


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 6, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Why don't you drive?




I have epilepsy.
The seizures (tonic clonic and partial focal, I get the best of both worlds) are controlled by medication but I made the choice not to drive.
Not driving can be a pain in the ass, especially riding my bike when it is -8 like it was this morning but that is a whole lot better then how I would feel if I killed someone by having a seizure while driving.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 6, 2018)

Damn good reason.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 7, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 7, 2018)

SHOOK


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 7, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> SHOOK
> View attachment 4804


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2018)

pay no attention to the displays on my wall ..


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 8, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> View attachment 4807



Me on my State Sanctioned Lunch everyday.

Minus the cigarette in my hand, and the other in my ear.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 8, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> View attachment 4807


Pokéxistential crisis...


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Pale (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 11, 2018)

Deciding when to eat.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 11, 2018)

Me during my 2 week GSA stint


----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Pale (Mar 12, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 4826


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2018)

for those in the nor'easter 

take my word on this one, iv'e seen some shit


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## PackAndCry (Mar 13, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


40+ hours per week?  They must not work for Spot.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 14, 2018)

Here’s a new one to me

Here’s hoping you get both.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 15, 2018)

*war flashbacks from my calculus class*


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Mar 16, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> View attachment 4853



Also me when I'm buying a whole case of Colt 45 tallboys at the liquor store


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ManMythMachine (Mar 16, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> pay no attention to the displays on my wall ..


That Barefoot Moscato goes down like a sword swallowing feat. Reminds me of an old commercial where a woman is growling for Arbor Mist. But in a good way.


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 17, 2018)

Literally nothing more annoying than when my Uber driver talks to me the entire ride. I’m tryna zone out while looking out the window thanks


----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2018)

In honor of today


----------



## Pale (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Pale (Mar 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


I prefer the first one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 17, 2018)

GET IT GET IT GET IT


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 18, 2018)

Pale said:


>


Me <3


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## theissueoftissue (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2018)

Spring snow


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 20, 2018)

#wholesome


----------



## Pale (Mar 20, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> #wholesome
> View attachment 4919


Wholesome AF


----------



## theissueoftissue (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Mar 21, 2018)

theissueoftissue said:


> View attachment 4924



Dante's Furlough


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 23, 2018)

@redeye58


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Mar 25, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> @redeye58
> View attachment 4949


<3


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 29, 2018)

Too soon ??


----------



## MoJoHines (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Mar 31, 2018)

MoJoHines said:


> View attachment 4996



Cartwheelzebub


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Apr 4, 2018)

Teachers in 10 years


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 4, 2018)

This video explains exactly what it feels like to work in Logistics at Target atm, the title says it all


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Apr 5, 2018)

Only advanced white women can use the “let me speak to a manager” jutsu


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2018)

He’s snorting tide pods.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## YoNanas (Apr 15, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


I just love water! And I hate to see 24pk cases by the compactor to be thrown out. When I see them, I always put them aside. Water should not be wasted! Water is so innocent.


----------



## Backroom81 (Apr 16, 2018)

YoNanas said:


> I just love water! And I hate to see 24pk cases by the compactor to be thrown out. When I see them, I always put them aside.



We have been keeping those available for flow/backroom to use for years.


----------



## YoNanas (Apr 16, 2018)

Backroom81 said:


> We have been keeping those available for flow/backroom to use for years.


Great! Wish more people were like that at my store. To much I don't give a shit mentality with TMs.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2018)

a few laughs for today ..


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2018)

some reading while pooping


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2018)

ok a little old but still fun ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2018)

and my life today ..


----------



## Pale (Apr 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> and my life today ..


Ahh, but we have heard of you.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2018)

Can not wait til tomorrow.






For those who don’t know
420 (cannabis culture) - Wikipedia - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)
International pot smoking day.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Apr 20, 2018)

Dang, I wanted to wear my old TM shirts at Walmart. T R I G G E R E D.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone got any for beauty TM?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2018)

what did i do to deserve this ?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> what did i do to deserve this ?


How did you get hold of jack's phone?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2018)

need this one our bailer !!!


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> need this one our bailer !!!


Need this one for SEVERAL places at my store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 27, 2018)

this ones an oldie and goodie


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 28, 2018)

When I beg to be taken off a lane so I can go to guest service and I get there and there’s two carts of defects and eight carts of sort


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 28, 2018)

jsghenajs my dad just sent me this... me


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 3, 2018)




----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 3, 2018)

Me after my third consecutive close-open.
The military swore they'd teach me marketable life silks. Apparently insomnia is a life skill.
Thanks, military.


----------



## Kartman (May 3, 2018)

All the military taught me was to show up on time for work.


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 3, 2018)

Kartman said:


> All the military taught me was to show up on time for work.



And by on time we mean fifteen minutes early... to be fifteen minutes early.

I get to work with so much time to spare I p**s myself off.


----------



## PackAndCry (May 3, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> When I beg to be taken off a lane so I can go to guest service and I get there and there’s two carts of defects and eight carts of sort
> View attachment 5166


who took this photo of our remodel team


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 10, 2018)




----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 10, 2018)

"... and then my best friend Deborah called because her son Jeremy's birthday cake- well, back up, see I'm the coordinator for his birthday party, which is why I bought these balloons, but that's not what's wrong with them..."

...k.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 10, 2018)

that would be my luck,  not to get to stroke it.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 10, 2018)




----------



## sprinklesontop (May 10, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



*^^^ Love*, *Love*, *Love* *this !!!!*


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Reminds me of the story about the old geezer whose friends dared him to go streaking through a ladies' garden party.
He stripped down & obliged but returned later looking depressed. 
"Didja get a rise out of those biddies?" his friends asked.
"Nah, they didn't bat an eye but I got an award for Best Dried Arrangement."


----------



## qmosqueen (May 11, 2018)

in honor of mothers day


----------



## qmosqueen (May 12, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (May 12, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



Change that to the Kind and now we're cooking with gas!


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2018)




----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

Tru


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2018)

For the cat moms


----------



## qmosqueen (May 14, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (May 15, 2018)

How do you accidentally make a drink at Starbucks to go aren’t they all to go


----------



## Kartman (May 15, 2018)

Erm... that's kinda the point of the joke.


----------



## Leo47 (May 15, 2018)

Oh shit haha me


----------



## qmosqueen (May 15, 2018)

ok everyone you know i like posting memes, this one made me laugh so hard,

 i had to post the comment to it as well ....


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2018)

Target take note ...


----------



## Kartman (May 16, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2018)

This one goes out to a special guest


----------



## redeye58 (May 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> This one goes out to a special guest


Their sister came thru my SB counter.


----------



## Leo47 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Formina Sage (May 18, 2018)

Here's a nice stock image for y'all to exploit


----------



## Pale (May 18, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


> Here's a nice stock image for y'all to exploit
> 
> View attachment 5316


"Put that fucking coin back, I already gave you change and am moving onto the next guest."


----------



## Dog (May 18, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


> Here's a nice stock image for y'all to exploit
> 
> View attachment 5316


“I wish this hand scanner was an actual gun so that I could shoot myself in the head.”


----------



## qmosqueen (May 18, 2018)

Just fuck me if I posted this before.


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


> Here's a nice stock image for y'all to exploit
> 
> View attachment 5316


"Engage 'Resting Bitch Face'; shields UP!"


----------



## Militantagnostic (May 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2018)

in case you missed the Royal Wedding ...

look who got married.


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2018)




----------



## sprinklesontop (May 21, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


> Here's a nice stock image for y'all to exploit
> 
> View attachment 5316



God damn, Softlines!  Of course they forgot to take down last week's ad signs !!!  Again !!!


----------



## Militantagnostic (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (May 23, 2018)

I used to be an alcoholic, but then I changed my mind.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2018)




----------



## PM2NO (May 24, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



y'all nasty


----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2018)

Spelling lesson


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Nothing like a fashion statement that says "WTF?!"


----------



## Kartman (May 27, 2018)

It's so hot at my store I wish I could wear that! Let my nipples breath!!!


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 28, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


> Here's a nice stock image for y'all to exploit
> 
> View attachment 5316


Unfortunately, you don't have 100$ in qualifying infant necessities purchases, to get that 20$ gift card.
No, its 100$ before tax, its nit-picky and confusing, I know.
SURE! I'll count again. I've got nothing else to do.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 28, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I wonder if his manties are on backwards too ?!?!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2018)

my favorite color





dog dick red


----------



## Leo47 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (May 28, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 29, 2018)




----------



## NKG (May 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


>




The sign says 30% off [as ticketed] so it should be less than ticket price...

Maybe I suggest going back to read the sign? 

Oh you don't want this? Not surprised.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 29, 2018)

Game night
Time to play


----------



## qmosqueen (May 29, 2018)

Now I know why there is so much soft lines everywhere shit like this.


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 29, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Now I know why there is so much soft lines everywhere shit like this.





OMG !!!!  _That_ is hysterical !  Where was  *Quality Control Checker #9* when that shipment left the warehouse?????


----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 1, 2018)

I used to have a crush on Animal when I was 8. 
(maybe it was the drummer thing.... like a bad boy-muppet)


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jun 1, 2018)

I like those big-ass ones with the Spanish motif. My parents had one and all the neighbors were jelly.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 2, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I like those big-ass ones with the Spanish motif. My parents had one and all the neighbors were jelly.





*Are you referring to the TV console or the woman?*


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2018)

Monster in baby food.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2018)

And I’m stupid


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jun 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> And I’m stupid


Don't feel too stupid, it's actually Raffel Brothers!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jun 4, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 5411



No Karen! I can't give you the discount! Why did you think I could do that Karen!?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Jun 5, 2018)

I laughed so hard at this lmfao me


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jun 5, 2018)

CANNONBALL!!!!
*runs & jumps in*


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 5, 2018)

now there's a yeast infection I can get behind


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 5, 2018)

Maybe you can make a giant Bavarian pretzel into a slide !!!   (Minus the salt..... that might start to sting. )


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Sounds like a certain ex-TM we all know.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 10, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 5455



Dying !!!!!


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 5506


Harsh but better than the old Monkey Ward catalog.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 19, 2018)

my new favorite word is ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 19, 2018)

look out they have escaped ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone hungry


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 21, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone hungry




I'm really not sure I should have _"liked"_ this..... but I did !


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jun 21, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone hungry


I need a full pedigree of it's family before it goes any where near my table, I need to know where my food comes from!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone hungry


So wrong on so many levels...


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 21, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Anyone hungry



The dahmer special


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jun 22, 2018)

I must be a damn dog them!

still can't lick my balls damnit


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 22, 2018)

^ Are you good at butt sniffing?


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ouch


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2018)

From Reddit


----------



## Kartman (Jun 26, 2018)

I bet a "guest" did that.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 26, 2018)

kids, just kids playing at Target again, must have been a Friday night.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 26, 2018)

That's what happens when you don't use the right fixtures. Happened at my store a few years ago. POG Team learned their lesson.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 26, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> That's what happens when you don't use the right fixtures. Happened at my store a few years ago. POG Team learned their lesson.


funny what is this POG team you speak of ?  
no more POG at my store.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 26, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> funny what is this POG team you speak of ?
> no more POG at my store.


Back in the day, luv. Back in the day.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 29, 2018)

I remember this tragedy.  I was only 12 years old and saw this on vacation in wildwood NJ at the beach.

43 years ago today this young boy was taken from us way too early. He would still be with us if chief Brody was not pressured by mayor Vaughn to keep the beaches open.


----------



## WinterRose (Jun 29, 2018)

You had me there for a minute.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 29, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> That's what happens when you don't use the right fixtures. Happened at my store a few years ago. POG Team learned their lesson.


We had a board like this once for batteries.  They zip tied it to the rest of the fixtures when it started to bow in the middle.  Lol.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2018)

nooooo said:


> We had a board like this once for batteries.  They zip tied it to the rest of the fixtures when it started to bow in the middle.  Lol.



We had one of these crossbars on ours.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 30, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> I remember this tragedy.  I was only 12 years old and saw this on vacation in wildwood NJ at the beach.
> 
> 43 years ago today this young boy was taken from us way too early. He would still be with us if chief Brody was not pressured by mayor Vaughn to keep the beaches open.


Not a real person. An actor in jaws movie.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 30, 2018)

oath2order said:


> We had one of these crossbars on ours.


I remember one of those too!


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 30, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> I remember this tragedy.  I was only 12 years old and saw this on vacation in wildwood NJ at the beach.
> 
> 43 years ago today this young boy was taken from us way too early. He would still be with us if chief Brody was not pressured by mayor Vaughn to keep the beaches open.



lol this movie fucked me up so bad as a kid


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> lol this movie fucked me up so bad as a kid


I lived in a coastal town the summer that came out.
Talk about a tourism-killer...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2018)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 5676


But they have no balls


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Yes.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## NKG (Jul 5, 2018)

Recieved canned pumpkin on the truck today...



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 5722



Speed is life.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 6, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 5722


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2018)

Just don’t get caught at spot.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2018)

We all can relate to this


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2018)

Everyday at spot


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 10, 2018)

We've all been there.

Viral Video Of Three Customers Yelling At Sears Cashier Is Making Retail Workers Everywhere Say 'SMH' - https://wokesloth.com/three-customers-yelling-at-cashier-retail-workers-sears/lindsey/


----------



## unknown (Jul 10, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> We've all been there.
> 
> Viral Video Of Three Customers Yelling At Sears Cashier Is Making Retail Workers Everywhere Say 'SMH' - https://wokesloth.com/three-customers-yelling-at-cashier-retail-workers-sears/lindsey/



They seem like pleasant people. Real peaches.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2018)

Those are the kind of folks you want to be introduced to karma in a hard & painful fashion.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 10, 2018)

This is for the next server error 






Which I cannot handle


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 10, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> We've all been there.
> 
> Viral Video Of Three Customers Yelling At Sears Cashier Is Making Retail Workers Everywhere Say 'SMH' - https://wokesloth.com/three-customers-yelling-at-cashier-retail-workers-sears/lindsey/



That last line, tho':



> Thoughts ‘n prayers go out to these ladies’ nonexistent attorney, though.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 17, 2018)

Can you relate?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 17, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Can you relate?



no buggie guy .. lol I usually give him a basket. 
that snacker person i hate them


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jul 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> no buggie guy .. lol I usually give him a basket.
> that snacker person i hate them


I be snackin' every once in awhile, how do I know if these chips are worth $3 if I don't know if they taste good? My store is haunted by ghost!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 17, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> My store is haunted by ghost!



All our ghosts are named re-shop.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m going here for all my school supplies


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jul 30, 2018)

Shoot, I'll sell you both my balls! I'm finished using them - gimme my 70 grand!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 31, 2018)

Going to Pennsylvania on a Wendy's run. Anyone want anything?


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 5, 2018)

My wife would have loved that joke.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 5, 2018)

Me 😔 lmao


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## MavDog (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 6053



this is when i cry and swear up a storm , fuck those fucking fuckers !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 27, 2018)

My cat did this!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 6081
> My cat did this!



A cat burglar!😹


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 28, 2018)

A frog goes into a bank and approaches the teller. 
He can see from her nameplate that her name is Patty Whack.

"Miss Whack, I'd like to get a $30,000 loan to take a holiday."

Patty looks at the frog in disbelief and asks his name. 
The frog says his name is Kermit Jagger, his dad is Mick Jagger, and that it's okay, he knows the bank manager.
Patty explains that he will need to secure the loan with some collateral.

The frog says, "Sure. I have this," and produces a tiny porcelain elephant, about an inch tall, bright pink and perfectly formed.

Very confused, Patty explains that she'll have to consult with the bank manager and disappears into a back office.

She finds the manager and says, "There's a frog called Kermit Jagger out there who claims to know you and wants to borrow $30,000, 
and he wants to use this as collateral." She holds up the tiny pink elephant. "I mean, what in the world is this?"


(You're gonna love this.)

The bank manager looks back at her and says, "It's a knickknack, Patty Whack. Give the frog a loan. His old man's a Rolling Stone."

(You sang it, didn't you? Yeah, I know you did.)

Never take life too seriously.

★♫.•Pass it on!! Give someone else a reason to smile. ♫★


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 28, 2018)

you're gonna love this one.......


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 28, 2018)

Go be magical!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Rodeo sex: Doing doggy-style with your wife, call her by her sister's name, then try to hang on for 8 seconds.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 29, 2018)

Hallway sex - you brush past each other and both of you say Fuck You!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 2, 2018)

Sorry kids school starts now.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Sep 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Sorry kids school starts now.




*^^^^^^ I love this sooooooo much !!!!!*


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2018)

Time for.  ....,


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## JustanotherTL (Sep 4, 2018)

Nuff said


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 4, 2018)

JustanotherTL said:


> View attachment 6124
> Nuff said


I hope that was not your store# on the sign.


----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 5, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Hallway sex - you brush past each other and both of you say Fuck You!



That's called "Marriage Sex"


----------



## JustanotherTL (Sep 5, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I hope that was not your store# on the sign.


Lol no, thankfully. It was sent by an old friend.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Sep 5, 2018)

Backroom81 said:


> That's called "Marriage Sex"


  Then I have several spouses at guest services because IGS is too crowded behind the wall when it’s busy...


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 7, 2018)

*Yeah, like that ever happens.*


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 8, 2018)

There goes the Guest 800 number.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Sep 10, 2018)

Imma white ppl... I need to talk like that.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Sep 10, 2018)

Ok but that’s kinda relatable- the littlest bit of fall weather makes me want all the fall colored stuff, cardigans, coffee, and blanket scarves. I just like being cozy without roasting to death.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2018)

Our temps dropped 8 degrees & suddenly folks are pulling out jackets, boots, long pants.
For Pete's sake people, it's _still_ in the '80s.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow this is true


----------



## Times Up (Sep 12, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Our temps dropped 8 degrees & suddenly folks are pulling out jackets, boots, long pants.
> For Pete's sake people, it's _still_ in the '80s.



Dang, we can be in the 30's and people are still wearing shorts!


----------



## Kartman (Sep 12, 2018)

It takes a lot for me to wear long pants.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Sep 13, 2018)

Kartman said:


> It takes a lot for me to wear long pants.


Shirts too, according to your selfies.


----------



## Pale (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Pale (Sep 13, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Dang, we can be in the 30's and people are still wearing shorts!


Minnesota in a nutshell


----------



## Kartman (Sep 13, 2018)

The reason you get cold is because the body reroutes warm blood to your internal organs. There are no internal organs in your legs, hence they aren't nearly as affected by cold as the rest of your body. Don't women wear still wear dresses when it's cold? I see that all the time and people don't think twice about it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2018)

Are you up to try these


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Marvin Martian (Sep 16, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Are you up to try these


Luckily these are only available in China. Imagine mixing the chicken wing ones with the Halloween ones. Somebody will get quite the suprise


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 16, 2018)

It would make a fun party game. Kinda like BeanBoozled.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 16, 2018)

people with leg hair can wear shorts in the winter and it's not fair


----------



## Kartman (Sep 17, 2018)

What does leg hair have to do with wearing shorts?


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Sep 17, 2018)

Hair can keep you warm?


----------



## Kartman (Sep 17, 2018)

Fur, for sure. Hair? Not so much... piloerection will only get you so far.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2018)

if I ever leave Target this simply this is a great idea !!


----------



## WalksforMiles (Sep 17, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> people with leg hair can wear shorts in the winter and it's not fair



Not really...I mean when it gets cold it gets cold. Leg hair won’t keep you warm. I’m not hairy like Bigfoot.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> if I ever leave Target this simply this is a great idea !!



Oi u cheeky wanker, u got a loicence for that parking meter


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 6194


Whoa, HLM....this is a side of you I haven't seen before


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2018)

I was sooooo confused at this 710 cap.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 17, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> I was sooooo confused at this 710 cap.


Oil upside down.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 17, 2018)

No - don't do that!


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

so TRUE ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 21, 2018)

things that make you go hmmmmmm ......


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Sep 24, 2018)

Unfiltered? Disgusting!!!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 24, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> things that make you go hmmmmmm ......



Um.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2018)

After a clopening i just can’t move.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2018)

After a long weekend of work


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 9, 2018)

when you start sellling more onions in pfresh,      you wondered why ??


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 10, 2018)

This FREAKED me out ...

click like ... if if freaks you out ...






and now i cannot get them to turn back over.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 10, 2018)

me this is me ,,,


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2018)

Just a thought.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


I gots degreaser & plenty o' room in the walk-in.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 13, 2018)

Dinner time.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 13, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Dinner time.


They forget your choice of cherry or chocolate pie for dessert.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 13, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



As many as you want as long as you have the same number in each hand, silly!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 13, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> They forget your choice of cherry or chocolate pie for dessert.


That sound like the nsfw thread material


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 13, 2018)

This will be my lawyer when I need one.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2018)

Just a suggestion to have your store close early wear axe body spray.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Yetive (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Oct 16, 2018)

I was a bartender

 for a while. As you can see from the pic, I was sometimes almost crushed!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 18, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Every. Damn. Day.


----------



## PMT2Four (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2018)

My favorite flavor.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


I am SO doing this....


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2018)

my halloween costume


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2018)

Simple but awesome: I like it!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2018)

Rules to live by


----------



## Switch23 (Oct 26, 2018)

Look a meme that doesn't look like it came from facebook in 2013


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm running a special for the next 24 hours, to take care of STLs and ETLs they are even cheaper ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

have you ever ???


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Looks more like Steve Tyler:


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 3, 2018)

Saw this on reddit and thought it was horrible and amazing at the same time


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 3, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Looks more like Steve Tyler:
> View attachment 6523


thats the whole thing, he looks like a woman


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> thats the whole thing, he looks like a woman


That picture is not Julia Roberts.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## fun at target (Nov 4, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Saw this on reddit and thought it was horrible and amazing at the same time





So thats what they mean when they say we should engage guests and use suggestive selling techniques. But he never once suggested a red card


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That picture is not Julia Roberts.View attachment 6529


LOL, that's the whole point


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 6, 2018)

Time for a new kind of drink


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 6, 2018)

Tim Swanson said:


> View attachment 3217


So I'm guessing my store isn't the only one that has had guests try to come in the team door with team members before the store opens 😂


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 7, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 6547



 One of the GSA and I have a running inside joke that we’re just gonna place my corpse in the nearest GSTL office if I ever die on the spot at SCO and see if they’ll try to turn in me into zombie and work me for free oops lmao


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 7, 2018)

At least Target doesn't get random busloads of hungry people like in fast food. I dreaded hearing someone yell "We gotta bus!!!" back in my Micky Dees daze.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I dreaded hearing someone yell "We gotta bus!!!" back in my Micky Dees daze.


Having worked for them back in the '80s, I have to agree.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 7, 2018)

'86 to '92 here and then again about ten years ago for 2 years. It was WAY better back in the day!


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Nov 7, 2018)

Kartman said:


> At least Target doesn't get random busloads of hungry people like in fast food. I dreaded hearing someone yell "We gotta bus!!!" back in my Micky Dees daze.


Although, ironically, my store gets busloads of rude Canadians on the weekends. Not quite the same but pretty annoying


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 7, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> Although, ironically, my store gets busloads of rude Canadians on the weekends. Not quite the same but pretty annoying


Damn, Canadian shoppers!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2018)

Special drink time


----------



## Kartman (Nov 9, 2018)

That's a motherfucker alright.


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 9, 2018)

We do a similar one, but with more alcohol.  Adios motherfucker.

_You say goodbye, we say hello, and also, Adios Motherfucker! OK, we don’t say it, we drink it. This badass cocktail — which also goes by the name AMF or simply Adios — contains vodka, rum, gin, tequila, and Blue Curaçao, making this the kind of drink that’s pretty much guaranteed to make you loco in la cabeza in the best way possible._

ADIOS MOTHERFUCKER
1 oz. (30ml) Vodka
1 oz. (30ml) Rum
1 oz. (30ml) Gin
1 oz. (30ml) Tequila
2 oz. (60ml) Sweet & Sour Mix
1 oz. (30ml) Lemon Lime Soda
1 oz. (30ml) Blue Curaçao
Garnish: Lemon Slice, Cherry

PREPARATION
1. Fill a glass with ice and pour in vodka, rum, gin, tequila sweet & sour, lemon lime soda and blue curaçao. Stir to mix.
2. Garnish with a lemon slice and a cherry.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 10, 2018)

If you really need to get shitfaced I recommend The Zombie.






*Drink When...*

The apocalypse has arrived, and you want to pickle your brain before it gets eaten.

*How To Make It:*

1 oz. White Rum

1 oz. Golden Rum

1 oz. Dark Rum

1 oz. Apricot Brandy

2 dashes Bacardi 151

1 dash Grenadine

1 oz. Orange Juice

1 oz. Pineapple Juice

¼ oz. Lime Juice

Mix everything together with ice except the 151. 
Pour in glass, splash the 151 on top, then retire to a fortified compound in the woods to enjoy.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 10, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Special drink time



 I’m gonna keep it 100 with ya chief, before I read the ingredients, I thought it was gonna say 3 oz Windex...


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2018)

Next year this will be my family.


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 11, 2018)

JJtheJetPlane said:


> Although, ironically, my store gets busloads of rude Canadians on the weekends. Not quite the same but pretty annoying



We got full size coach buses of Chinese tourists who did not speak English at all.  Luckily the tall blond kid in Starbucks took 4 years of Mandarin in high school.  Funny to watch that interaction.    They cleared out the Starbucks merch (which is made in China ironically).


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2018)

Get crakin’.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 14, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Get crakin’.



More like bust a nut


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 15, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> which is made in China ironically


I mean, is there anything that_ is not_ made in china/Taiwan sold by Target?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## buliSBI (Nov 20, 2018)

In case I am offline the next couple days.





Blessed are the children of the Red and Khaki.  The Black Day of the Annual Apocolypse is upon us my children.  The sacrificial time of eating only turkey scraps and cold pies of pumpkin in return of hours of hard labor and public ridicule are here.  Be safe and I pray for your return to the Breakroom.






If all else fails....Purge the insanity.  Baseball bats in Sporting Goods and knives in Kitchenwares and weapons of Level 4 or lower are now legal.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2018)

buliSBI said:


> If all else fails....Purge the insanity.  Baseball bats in Sporting Goods and knives in Kitchenwares and weapons of Level 4 or lower are now legal.
> 
> View attachment 6656


And I gots plenty o' degreaser & room in the freezer


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 22, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


I can imagine this is what my Chi would look like at the dinner table, where he would quickly growl and snarl, and start guarding the turkey for himself lol.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



Thank God I'm off tomorrow. At my store, my hand would be useless by the end of the day.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2018)

This is how fireball is made.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Dec 1, 2018)

This is me and my work best friend when we carpool together and walk in late together with our iced coffees 😭😭


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 2, 2018)

From my friend


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## allnew2 (Dec 2, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


>


Goes to show how the roads are built . I’ve witnessed 7.7 earthquake buildings didn’t come down .


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2018)

allnew2 said:


> Goes to show how the roads are built . I’ve witnessed 7.7 earthquake buildings didn’t come down .




All of our buildings did fine.
After the 9.2 quake in 1964 (which I remember as being really cool but I was a little kid so what do I know) we made all the codes really tough.
That section of road is right on top of the epicenter, it didn't stand a chance.
We have a lot of cracking in the pavement and lost a couple of onramps but I have to give the road construction people major props, they were out fixing them within hours.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

Hungry


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 2, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> All of our buildings did fine.
> After the 9.2 quake in 1964 (which I remember as being really cool but I was a little kid so what do I know) we made all the codes really tough.
> That section of road is right on top of the epicenter, it didn't stand a chance.
> We have a lot of cracking in the pavement and lost a couple of onramps but I have to give the road construction people major props, they were out fixing them within hours.


I lived in a 11 floor building when mine happened. Obviously i ran down the stairs to the open space park. We all slept outside that day. My dad suffered ptsd from it he had to take sleeping pills after that. He was paralyzed mouth down when it happened so it was tough for my brothers to carry him down as all that was happening.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2018)

allnew2 said:


> I lived in a 11 floor building when mine happened. Obviously i ran down the stairs to the open space park. We all slept outside that day. My dad suffered ptsd from it he had to take sleeping pills after that. He was paralyzed mouth down when it happened so it was tough for my brothers to carry him down as all that was happening.




Wow, so sorry to hear that.
My dad had to go through damaged buildings to make sure there wasn't anyone hurt or dead inside.
I'm pretty sure both my parents had PTSD from it since for years after that even when we had a minor tremor they would hustle us to a door frame.
That's where I went for this one even though nowadays they say you are supposed to go under your desk, just because that was what I did when I was a kid.
I had a client with me who had never been through a quake and was scared to death, so I was focused on keeping them calm and didn't really think about myself.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 2, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Hungry



Somewhere there is a Target with a casepack of those mislocated in the back from a decade ago.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 2, 2018)

One of my internet friends was in the Christchurch NZ earthquake (he lost a family member). That shit is so freaky, especially the soil liquefaction...cars sinking into the ground like it’s quicksand, down to the tops of their wheel wells. As bad as that quake was it could’ve been a hell of a lot worse, like causing a massive tsunami. Nope nope nope


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 3, 2018)

I remember my dad reading & showing me pics from the '64 quake but dayum - those roads, commie.
Bet you were truly shook.

Was in CA during a 5.8 & folks there didn't bat an eye.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 3, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I remember my dad reading & showing me pics from the '64 quake but dayum - those roads, commie.
> Bet you were truly shook.
> 
> Was in CA during a 5.8 & folks there didn't bat an eye.


In CA everything is pretty much made to move .


----------



## Bosch (Dec 3, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I remember my dad reading & showing me pics from the '64 quake but dayum - those roads, commie.
> Bet you were truly shook.
> 
> Was in CA during a 5.8 & folks there didn't bat an eye.



We did in 94, cause all the freeways and over passes closed..


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 3, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I remember my dad reading & showing me pics from the '64 quake but dayum - those roads, commie.
> Bet you were truly shook.
> 
> Was in CA during a 5.8 & folks there didn't bat an eye.




I remember the condiments coming out of the cabinet and breaking all over the newly washed dishes.
As we ran out the door I was thinking how mad my mom would be.

This was Government Hill Elementary the school I would have been going to the next year for kindergarten.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 3, 2018)

Bosch said:


> We did in 94, cause all the freeways and over passes closed..


Yup.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 3, 2018)

About 1500 people died that day.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 3, 2018)

My uncle was in the 94 quake. He was in his office doing work on his computer when the door frame started flexing like a tesseract. Yikes.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 3, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> My uncle was in the 94 quake. He was in his office doing work on his computer when the door frame started flexing like a tesseract. Yikes.



For me it was like being inside a tool box dropped off the back of a truck rolling at 65mph on the freeway. It was that loud and shook that hard. It was pitch black in my bedroom that day, I would swear on my life I could see the walls coming apart and slapping back together.

commiecorvus  My kitchen had I think three coffee cups left. Stuff ended up in the oven that was in the fridge and there was a mystery stain on the floor that was basically every spice I owned mixed with honey and jack Daniel's, that smell will never leave me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Dec 4, 2018)

Bosch said:


> For me it was like being inside a tool box dropped off the back of a truck rolling at 65mph on the freeway. It was that loud and shook that hard. It was pitch black in my bedroom that day, I would swear on my life I could see the walls coming apart and slapping back together.
> 
> commiecorvus  My kitchen had I think three coffee cups left. Stuff ended up in the oven that was in the fridge and there was a mystery stain on the floor that was basically every spice I owned mixed with honey and jack Daniel's, that smell will never leave me.



Fuckin yikes. I remember talking to my uncle on the phone after the fact (he called to assure us that he was alive and uninjured) and me being a little kid had been freaking out and bawling as soon as I saw it on the news. His office complex was completely BTFO and his boss gave everybody in the company several months off with pay. He flew out to visit us while they were rebuilding and brought his dead laptop to show off. It flew across the room during the quake and was basically smashed to bits. I remember the floppy drive popped out and he had it held in with tape. Lol.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 4, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Fuckin yikes. I remember talking to my uncle on the phone after the fact (he called to assure us that he was alive and uninjured) and me being a little kid had been freaking out and bawling as soon as I saw it on the news. His office complex was completely BTFO and his boss gave everybody in the company several months off with pay. He flew out to visit us while they were rebuilding and brought his dead laptop to show off. It flew across the room during the quake and was basically smashed to bits. I remember the floppy drive popped out and he had it held in with tape. Lol.




I had a TV, a dresser mirror and a drawer from that dresser land on me and I didn't know any of that happened until it stopped shaking and I tried to get up and couldn't. I never felt it, it took a moment to figure out why I couldn't get up. I had rolled off the bed on the floor into a turtle cause this was a big one a real big one. I was in Northridge for it a block from CSUN.. My building felt like it got hit by a train, no ramp up nothing just bam all hell breaking loose.. It stayed up but the apartments across the street were not as lucky, it shifted and crushed their garages, which sucked cause they lost their cars, but was good since no one was killed in the collapse.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2018)

today i feel ...


----------



## Bosch (Dec 5, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



I would love to post what I do with that stupid elf but it would identify me. Think dead deer strapped to the hood of a truck..  It has made children cry.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

Get your sharpie ready.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ex-BIL kept blowing fuses in his van so Genius decides to hot-wire it direct 'til he could pick up some fuses (except he forgot).
No surprise later when the dash sparked then burst into flames before burning the entire interior.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Leo47 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Dec 7, 2018)

Better to burp and taste it than to fart and waste it!!!


----------



## TheDailyLoader (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2018)

sorry grandma .... but you are a drunk


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 9, 2018)

cookout gone wrong .. as in  .....  it was the wrong store.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2018)

move over Brian ...


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 11, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> cookout gone wrong .. as in  .....  it was the wrong store.



This gives me an idea for our 30 wrapped pallets of Bullseye Playground


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2018)

To all my seasonal who hide in the bathroom.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Dec 12, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



Store teams need a “lizard warning” for when there’s about to be a corporate visit


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2018)

need a little something somethin'


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2018)

Yummy


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok not a meme but yummy smelling. 

*KFC Selling A Fried Chicken Smelling Log*








KFC Selling A Fried Chicken Smelling Log - http://www.funkypickens.com/wordpress/kfc-selling-a-fried-chicken-smelling-log/?fbclid=IwAR1_RSzyHOipOPw66ka4vhS13JqbYkbp7XU1F_-JBE0AKr97pal_GWzOkpI


----------



## Kartman (Dec 13, 2018)

I want a log that smells like weed.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2018)

I’ll give it a try


----------



## MoreForLess (Dec 16, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Actually sold at Target.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 17, 2018)

Moms when they place an order pickup and the item they ordered gets cancelled because we don’t have it and they show up to the store anyways to yell at the entire guest service desk


----------



## Kartman (Dec 17, 2018)

My reaction.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 17, 2018)

I know some of these were already posted here, but still funny (and true).

27 Memes That Will Only Be Funny If You've Ever Worked In Retail. - https://www.someecards.com/memes-lists-comics/memes/27-memes-that-will-only-be-funny-if-youve-ever-worked-in-retail/


----------



## LUR99 (Dec 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Moms when they place an order pickup and the item they ordered gets cancelled because we don’t have it and they show up to the store anyways to yell at the entire guest service desk
> View attachment 6807



What do you mean you don't have it?? Why don't you have it. Why was it cancelled? Why would you let me order it then just to cancel it. UGH. Can't wait for the holidays to be over.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2018)

When you hear on the walkie “ team where are the Christmas trees located ?”


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2018)

This is for a few seasonal team members listen up


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2018)

Oh wait let’s go to Target they don’t use security tags on clothes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Backroom81 (Dec 19, 2018)

Is there even a single person who's demanding for Santa to be gender neutral?  This sounds like the kind of shit people make up because the internet is full of gullible idiots.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2018)

Backroom81 said:


> Is there even a single person who's demanding for Santa to be gender neutral?  This sounds like the kind of shit people make up because the internet is full of gullible idiots.


It Begins: 'Gender-Busting' Santa on Display at New Zealand Mall - https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2018/12/17/it-begins-gender-busting-santa-on-display-at-new-zealand-mall/


----------



## Backroom81 (Dec 19, 2018)

So how does a mall in New Zealand combining Mary Poppins and Santa in a tacky statue = a movement to make Santa neutral?

Oh yeah, internet outrage culture.  One person/group does something retarded which must mean it has some sinister agenda and is representative of everyone with certain views.  In other words, the exact kind of story Breitbart would choose to publish.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 19, 2018)

I would love to see Tim Allen recast in "The Gender Neutral Santa Clause".


----------



## Kartman (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2018)

To all my fellow loyal team members


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks modernization


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Thanks modernization


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## MoreForLess (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2018)

here a little Christmas Present to all ... "We are ALL off today"


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Dec 26, 2018)

Weed > beer!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2018)

Anyone know when payday is


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2018)

Something to remember as modernization is here to stay and ruin our lives


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



Vodka shots > beer


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 5, 2019)

Listen up target I... your a clown


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## NKG (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2019)

I hate snow.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jan 13, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> View attachment 6996


Well, you see...


----------



## MoreForLess (Jan 14, 2019)

Found on Reddit. Did we join a cult?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2019)

Don’t tell my etl


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2019)

My new motto for 2019

Well it’s still the same


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2019)

Well played


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2019)

And today we have.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2019)

When a guest puts something back in the right spot


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 16, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> View attachment 7040


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2019)

Today after doing 4 of the 6 pallets of the FDC truck by myself ....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2019)

Found on Facebook


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 17, 2019)

just remember ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Jan 17, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Today after doing 4 of the 6 pallets of the FDC truck by myself ....


No meme to share but daaaaang BEAST MODE!


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 18, 2019)

Mood


----------



## Yetive (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2019)

The cold is coming


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 20, 2019)

It’s officially hibernation season.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 20, 2019)

One of my favorite memes ever


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 20, 2019)

Here is a new one for me to try.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 21, 2019)

and after last nights football game you know which one ...


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 22, 2019)

To all the Karen’s who shop at Spot.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 22, 2019)

this is by far one of the BEST memes i've posted ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 22, 2019)

We’re always hiring


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 22, 2019)

Can I get a short shift


----------



## can't touch this (Jan 22, 2019)

If it's short shifts you're looking for you definitely came to the right place


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 22, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> If it's short shifts you're looking for you definitely came to the right place


6am to noon would be great and no clopens.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 23, 2019)

Me


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2019)

Tomorrow is my  stores payday


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2019)

Best meme ever


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2019)

I hate those last second mergers


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2019)

I loved these as a kid. 






Lol read that pill upside down.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Times Up (Jan 25, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I loved these as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to buy them by the bag until TRU closed!


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 30, 2019)

At huddle tonight my ETLs were joking about setting up a red shirt & khakis out front like that.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 31, 2019)

I bitch about The City and California quite a bit...but there's a reason I live here.


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 31, 2019)

I had the AC on in my car today because it was warm and I was hot. What is winter?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2019)

Everyday at Spot.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2019)

Here’s a new excuse


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 3, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>




If I did that what the hell would I do with all my free time?


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2019)

Drive safe


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 11, 2019)

Just put up a new sign for Valentine’s Day


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 15, 2019)

A day late but still hungry


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2019)

Just saw on workday what my pay will be this Friday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2019)

Dealing with Karen


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2019)

i love Southwest Airlines response to the 1st photo .. did they even look at the photo to see what is going on.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 26, 2019)

team do we sell these at Target ?????


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 1, 2019)

NSFW 

turn up the sound bottom right


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2019)

ok just love this and its P!nk


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 2, 2019)

"Yeah man, I was working out at the gym and my dongle broke."


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## lovecats (Mar 4, 2019)

I found this one in my comics today.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 4, 2019)

He'd be coached for doing that.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2019)

Me today at work


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>




We suggest this at every staff meeting and the boss never follows up.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>





commiecorvus said:


> We suggest this at every staff meeting and the boss never follows up.


Wouldn't fly at our store either but our leadership HAS managed to drive a significant amount of TMs to drink heavily.
Those that haven't quit, anyway.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm both!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2019)

turn up the volume bottom right


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2019)

turn up the volume bottom right


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2019)

Are these shoes Target Approved ??


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2019)

my new favorite quote .... from RuPaul Drag Race ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 14, 2019)

Another reason to buy milk bread and toilet paper


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 1, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


>


So, it looks like @qmosqueen will soon be whispering in dark alleyways. Or, are you already there?😆


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 2, 2019)

i think these were passed out in the April 1st meetings.  TLs were told to pass out to the TMs that they need to weed out .


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 2, 2019)

WTF did i just see today.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 16, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>


Karen’s Law😂


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2019)

Happy Easter 🐇🐣🐰


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 18, 2019)

Hasaaaass


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 18, 2019)

turn on facebook volume bottom right


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Apr 19, 2019)

More like a Home Depot meme I would guess...


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 19, 2019)

Kartman said:


> More like a Home Depot meme I would guess...




One of my coworkers worked at Home Depo and she says they would get people using the toilets (usually kids) three or four times a year.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 21, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Kartman (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ShortTM (Apr 22, 2019)

Kartman said:


> More like a Home Depot meme I would guess...


Speaking of Home Depot, I was shopping at another Target today and they had a flatbed up near GS with some boxes mixed in with several Home Depot boxes. Never seen that before at any Target


----------



## Kartman (Apr 22, 2019)

It's the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2019)

New mouthwash flavor it’s gonna be my favorite


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> New mouthwash flavor it’s gonna be my favorite



ew


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

to some of my co workers and guests ..


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

need a laugh .. turn on the volume bottom right of video and laugh along


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

I just tried this sooooo funny







Will you let me go

No no no no no no no no




Also if you never asked Siri

Ask her what is zero divided  by zero

You will have no friends


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 28, 2019)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2019)

i have to use all my vacation hours each week to up my average hours.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 7, 2019)

modernization... turn on the volume bottom right of video


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2019)

once you see this 
you will NOT be unable to see this ...



Spoiler


----------



## qmosqueen (May 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 20, 2019)

I can’t stop laughing.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2019)

turn on volume bottom right


----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2019)

volume button bottom right


----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2019)

Dear Brian Cornell,,,,,,,


----------



## qmosqueen (May 23, 2019)

This.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 25, 2019)

My new shirt for work.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 25, 2019)

@qmosqueen, you are correct.


----------



## SleepsWCoworkers (May 25, 2019)

I need one.


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> My new shirt for work.


HLM (aka king of chatbox happy hour) MOST DEF needs one.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 27, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


>


SPOILER ALERT: It ends with the manager giving her everything she wants!!!


----------



## Fluttervale (May 27, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> SPOILER ALERT: It ends with the manager giving her everything she wants!!!



Also, she is never coming back.

Until tomorrow, at least.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 27, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> Also, she is never coming back.
> 
> Until tomorrow, at least.


The sequel:
KAREN 2: I'm Calling Corporate!


----------



## unknown (May 27, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


>



I can't remember the last time I laughed this hard. Had me sweating.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 29, 2019)

Lookie another possible new red shirt.


----------



## Kartman (May 29, 2019)

But! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2019)

Another work shirt in the making.


----------



## redeye58 (May 31, 2019)

Not all superheroes wear capes.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 20, 2019)

Can I get this.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 24, 2019)

My life summed up.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2019)

Facebook today


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 5, 2019)

In case you missed this on the 4th of July

Wait for Lincoln’s response


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2019)

New users on TBR be like:

Powerful Necromancer Revives Long-Dead Forum Thread - https://thehardtimes.net/harddrive/powerful-necromancer-revives-long-dead-forum-thread/


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 10, 2019)

and thats what trees are good for ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 12, 2019)

Dinner time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 14, 2019)

Cuteness Alert ,,

Bottle Cap Callenge


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 17, 2019)

I literally just showed her how to turn her phone on.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 17, 2019)

are these socks work appropriate


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 25, 2019)

The new way I'm going to end interactions with guests


----------



## JAShands (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 26, 2019)

Not a meme, but funny because it is true. How I imagine E2E/Modernization was introduced.😆









						In Order to Become More Competitive In Our Sector We’ve Decided to Make a Series of Terrible Decisions That Will Make Your Job Way Worse
					

Thank you for coming to this all-hands meeting, which I invited you to via a series of coy emails with subjects like “It’s Big Ideas Time” in an at...




					www.mcsweeneys.net


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2019)

listen up Brian .


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2019)

now i really new to stop hating this company even if they discriminate against gays


----------



## happygoth (Jul 30, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> now i really new to stop hating this company even if they discriminate against gays


Wow. Too bad fast food work sucks harder than Target ever dreamed of being. I worked at Arby's for a week and couldn't wait to get out, luckily another job came through.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2019)

so now i really need this


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2019)

A new sign for our front doors.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 7, 2019)

Time for a word search 
Karen circle the first word you see.  That is you in a nutshell.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 13, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> now i really new to stop hating this company even if they discriminate against gays



**based on position and availability*


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Aredhel (Aug 14, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> now i really new to stop hating this company even if they discriminate against gays


No insurance though.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 14, 2019)

When you have to get everything out of the backroom and SD says they don't care where you put it.


----------



## Fix It (Aug 14, 2019)

I’m going to find this sign and hang it on my office door


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2019)

We need one in our team lead office


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 14, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> We need one in our team lead office


ETL offices, too...


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 18, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>





qmosqueen said:


>


Very positive and inspirational, @qmosqueen!

You OK?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 18, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Very positive and inspirational, @qmosqueen!
> 
> You OK?


Yes thanks for asking just wanna get in a positive attitude going into 4th quarter.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 18, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Yes thanks for asking just wanna get in a positive attitude going into 4th quarter.


 
Uhhh...who are you and how did you hack qmosqueen's account?


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 18, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Yes thanks for asking just wanna get in a positive attitude going into 4th quarter.



*When you post positive and inspirational memes instead of your usual ones, and people start asking if everything is OK, and you're like ...


*
Love you Queenie!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 18, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> *When you post positive and inspirational memes instead of your usual ones, and people start asking if everything is OK, and you're like ...
> View attachment 8476*
> Love you Queenie!




Seriously though, if I start posting memes like that I expect somebody to send the police by my house to do a wellness check


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 18, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> Seriously though, if I start posting memes like that I expect somebody to send the police by my house to do a wellness check


Commie, are you ok with all the crazy fires up there?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 18, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Commie, are you ok with all the crazy fires up there?



We had to send in helicopters to rescue tourists when a fire and slides cut off the roads up at Denali.  
The smoke is nasty around town and you wake up with grit in the corner of your eyes.
It has been the hottest July and August ever in the state of Alaska.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 18, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> We had to send in helicopters to rescue tourists when a fire and slides cut off the roads up at Denali.
> The smoke is nasty around town and you wake up with grit in the corner of your eyes.
> It has been the hottest July and August ever in the state of Alaska.


Damn, maybe climate change IS real... 😬 😁


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 20, 2019)

...or Mother Nature is having hot flashes.


----------



## Send me a sign (Aug 23, 2019)

*sigh*


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 23, 2019)

I've seen parents I would spank before their child.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 23, 2019)

Noiinteam said:


> I've seen parents I would spank before their child.


It's a dead heat for me.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 23, 2019)

Spare the rod, spoil the child... so to speak.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2019)

Try this it’s awesome


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2019)

Chicken sandwich debate


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Aug 26, 2019)

❤ Robin!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 26, 2019)

Pretty much my entire day at Target.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2019)

And the pressure for 15 / hour


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## FriedTL (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Yetive (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 1, 2019)

Yetive said:


>




Oh you been in our backroom too?


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Sep 1, 2019)

Saw this one and thought of you @redeye58  😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 2, 2019)

Meanwhile back at the corporate vault...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 2, 2019)

And with the four hours a week team...


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 3, 2019)

Just don’t bring your disease to Target


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Just don’t bring your disease to Target


Too late.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2019)

ok modernization remember


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 4, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> ok modernization remember


That bit of wisdom should be on a lot of office walls...


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2019)

Can’t stop laughing


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 8, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>


The pic looks like Edward Scissorhands chilling on the spiral hill from The Nightmare Before Christmas, Tim Burton overload!


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 10, 2019)

Here is Comedy Centrals answer to NO Popeyes Chicken Sandwich


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 10, 2019)

Taco Tuesday it’s fall.


----------



## unknown (Sep 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Taco Tuesday it’s fall.



Yuck. But lol.


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 10, 2019)

Pumpkin spice is always a dangerous roulette between really good vs. nauseatingly gross


----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Here is Comedy Centrals answer to NO Popeyes Chicken Sandwich



OMG that was hilarious!


----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Pumpkin spice is always a dangerous roulette between really good vs. nauseatingly gross


----------



## Yetive (Sep 11, 2019)

PSL has an awful waxy texture.  The actual spices used in pie are nice, even in apple cider.  It's all the random crap that gets made with "pumpkin spice" that suck.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 12, 2019)

I think some of my team members are drinking this.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 12, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I think some of my team members are drinking this.



Even worse, I once said, "You too." when the baggage checker wished me a nice flight.
It was 3 AM but that's hardly a decent excuse.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Sep 12, 2019)

No the worst is when someone says, “happy birthday” and then you say, “thanks, you too” 😂


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 12, 2019)

My reaction when the integrity hotline tech reads back what I just spent 10 minutes telling him.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## JustMeT (Sep 14, 2019)

Sometimes after I'm done helping a guest, I'll say 'you're welcome' on reflex, even though they didn't say 'Thank you', lol. 



commiecorvus said:


> Even worse, I once said, "You too." when the baggage checker wished me a nice flight.
> It was 3 AM but that's hardly a decent excuse.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2019)

I hear stores in my district are failing





Our store is the only one in the district winning


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 17, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I hear stored in my district are failing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know why they're failing?


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 17, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Do you know why they're failing?


Because @qmosqueen isn't there! Duh... 😁


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Do you know why they're failing?


One store a ETL SD and hr person left. 
Another store not enough team members and way too many trucks and product coming in everyday. 

I hear another store hasn’t set Halloween yet.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Because @qmosqueen isn't there! Duh... 😁


You know that’s true I am the glue holding my store together. Lol


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 17, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> One store a ETL SD and hr person left.
> Another store not enough team members and way too many trucks and product coming in everyday.
> 
> I hear another store hasn’t set Halloween yet.



Hasn't set Halloween? TF?? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## unknown (Sep 17, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Hasn't set Halloween? TF?? Wow. Just wow.



We are finishing up tonight. So maybe they are just doing it later this week.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 20, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 8689


No, I don't think you are; I know you are!
.......


----------



## Pattern Finder (Sep 20, 2019)

"Vibe check! "


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 20, 2019)

Seems like the newbies get younger every year...


----------



## happygoth (Sep 20, 2019)

Mickey, I need you to respond to that backup call - register seven please!


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 21, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Seems like the newbies get younger every year...
> View attachment 8700


Must have been hired as a Cart Attendant, he's wearing shorts.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 21, 2019)

"Dad! Stop smashing my nads!!!"


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 22, 2019)

I blame it all on @qmosqueen!😆


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 24, 2019)

this is me ...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 29, 2019)

Because an animal would do a better job than that co-worker.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 29, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Because an animal would do a better job than that co-worker.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8770


Must have been Mr Sloth he works at a snails pace.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 8776


Ahhhhh, Max....you always could accessorize right down to the earrings.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 8776


What we do outside of Target should stay outside  of Target.   That’s why I only shop after work and not on my days off. Lol 😝


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy Mean Girls Day














						'Mean Girls Day' is here and it's so fetch | CNN
					

Can you believe it's been 15 years since we first fell in love with "Mean Girls"?




					www.cnn.com


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 18, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Happy Mean Girls Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I despise high school movies and even I liked this one. When I finished it i said ok everyone can stop making these damn movies now, this one did it right. I won't watch it again but I'll say it was good.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## DragonAster (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Usiris (Oct 22, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 8956



*😭😭😭*


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 30, 2019)

And Egg Nog.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>


Especially that damn check engine light!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 1, 2019)

TallAPGuy said:


> View attachment 9018
> 
> View attachment 9019


This one works on so many levels


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 1, 2019)

TallAPGuy said:


> View attachment 9018
> 
> View attachment 9019


Back in the day, Herb Caen used to call PG& E “Pigs, Greed and Extortion”...


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm beginning to think that my cousin does work at Target.


----------



## DragonAster (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 5, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>


And I'm so the top one right now, lol!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> View attachment 9077View attachment 9078View attachment 9079View attachment 9080



noooooooo i like these memes but i will not post any of these "Real Housewives" leave them on Bravo TV 
and that poor cat doesn't deserve this


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 12, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> noooooooo i like these memes but i will not post any of these "Real Housewives" leave them on Bravo TV
> and that poor cat doesn't deserve this


I don't watch it and have no idea what is actually happening in the photos.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> View attachment 9077View attachment 9078View attachment 9079View attachment 9080


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## INFSlave (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2019)

I said to myself I was not going to post these memes but they are everywhere.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2019)

If you watched Disney + The Mandalorian. You know what this meme is.






My news feed right now


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 14, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I don't watch it and have no idea what is actually happening in the photos.



Explainer


----------



## Kartman (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 23, 2019)

I have got to do this someday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 26, 2019)

Pretty much all day, everyday in my store between gung-ho leaders and veteran TMs:


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 26, 2019)

I still say LOD, no one has corrected me yet


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 27, 2019)

Well its that annual time once again.  Resurrecting the TM Prayer for the Day of Black for 2019 - 


Blessed are the children of the Red and Khaki/Jeans.  The Black Day of the Annual Apocolypse is upon us my children.  The hoard of the evil and gluttonous will be ravaging the streets and markets for the superficial.                                
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




The sacrificial time of eating only turkey scraps and cold pies of pumpkin in return of hours of hard labor and public ridicule are here.  Time of being with our familes will be stricken to none. Blessed are those that have to endure this torture and conduct this noble sacrafice.  Be safe and I pray for your return to the Breakroom.  AMEN







PS.
If all else fails....Purge the insanity.  Baseball bats in Sporting Goods and knives in Kitchenwares and weapons of Level 4 or lower are now legal.  The "Make It Right For The Guest" has been nullified.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 27, 2019)

Amen.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 27, 2019)

We'll be aiight


----------



## Kartman (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 28, 2019)

For those who are as curious as me.

Smudge - Table Cat (@smudge_lord) • 128 Instagram photos and videos - https://www.instagram.com/smudge_lord/?hl=en

Apparently if someone leaves their chair mid-meal, the cat loves to jump into the chair and check out what the person is eating.


----------



## Fix It (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't remember if I heard it here or elsewhere, but such folks are French Toast survivalists.  Gotta grab huge amounts of milk, bread and eggs for any weather event.


----------



## Fix It (Dec 1, 2019)

If you’re in need of a diesel generator apparently theres a deal on them


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2019)

I got the Cat RP3600 4500-Watt Gasoline Portable and sent it to Puerto Rico through the ABCF (Anarchist Black Cross Federation).


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 2, 2019)

Fix It said:


> If you’re in need of a diesel generator apparently theres a deal on them
> 
> View attachment 9228


The ads I get from Walmart on Facebook get pretty risque.  Yet I never searched for such items.

If my wife sees it, she demands to check for the Sponsered heading.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2019)

lol


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 9, 2019)

*the last Electronics transition*


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Looks like me last night


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Mr Cornell listen up


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2019)

This,,,  slurpees to all


----------



## happygoth (Dec 14, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> Mr Cornell listen up


If one wants holiday bonuses, one should definitely not get into retail.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 18, 2019)

edit ... oops wrong thread i moved it


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 20, 2019)

For the parents out there


----------



## 16yearswasted (Dec 20, 2019)

Building on @Militantagnostic
..THIS, and 22 years of working with the public (16 w Target) is why I never had any desire to have kids...


----------



## happygoth (Dec 20, 2019)

I sure hope that is not real!

Decided at a young age that I didn't want kids and have never looked back. But working for Spot has really driven home what a stellar decision that was. I swear, I do not understand the desire to have kids, AT ALL. And I  do not understand how parents put up with them, or why they have chosen to enable them to become the greedy, whiny, selfish, entitled brats that they all seem to be. The sounds I hear, the behavior I've witnessed - absolutely no excuses.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2019)

Not all children are awful.  The good ones just don't stand out like the poorly parented ones do.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 20, 2019)

When someone’s blocking a section you want to zone for 15 minutes because they can’t decide what deodorant to get


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 22, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


>


Out came the zeros & wiped out all the gains
And the itsy-bitsy paycheck we'll wait for once again.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2019)

asking for a "friend"


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 7, 2020)

ok saw this one and some of the comments were just as funny so here is the whole bunch ...







They got free gas cans at the register




 Go home Walmart....you’re drunk. Lo


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## JAShands (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2020)

check out the cat in the background


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 19, 2020)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## JAShands (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## redeye58 (Jan 20, 2020)

JAShands said:


> View attachment 9518


They always told us to use 'Stayin' Alive' by the BeeGees.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 20, 2020)

That's the one.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 21, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> They always told us to use 'Stayin' Alive' by the BeeGees.


An EMT friend likes to go with Another One Bites the Dust. In her head, of course. They all have the same beat pattern and work perfectly! Not everyone can listen to or think about Stayin Alive without developing a headache behind their eye (thanks, Mom). 😉


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 23, 2020)

TBR needs to call the Ghostbusters, 'cause we got a major haunting on our hands!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> They always told us to use 'Stayin' Alive' by the BeeGees.



At first I was afraid, I was petrified


----------



## happygoth (Jan 23, 2020)

That's "I Will Survive" -  title works


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> That's "I Will Survive" -  title works



It's a reference:


----------



## happygoth (Jan 23, 2020)

I must be the only person in the world who has never seen "The Office". This clip is the most I've ever watched, lol.


----------



## 16yearswasted (Jan 23, 2020)

Same, @happygoth!! I saw the movie, does that count?? 🙈


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 27, 2020)

They're still out there, just floating along through the ether...


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 28, 2020)

This is a certified hood classic!


----------



## balthrop (Jan 28, 2020)

Militantagnostic said:


> This is a certified hood classic!



I should not have laughed as hard or as long as I did but I've been thinking the same thing since I've heard the name of this latest virus that is supposed to rip us a new one.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2020)

So true


----------



## NKG (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2020)

That first emoji. Lol.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 5, 2020)

Everyone on TBR is my Valentine now! Now let the appeasement with gifts of your love commence!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 9, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 9627View attachment 9628




And on the other side, if you hire Yoda don't expect to pay him $12.00 an hour and only give him 15 hours a week.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 9, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> And on the other side, if you hire Yoda don't expect to pay him $12.00 an hour and only give him 15 hours a week.



And expect him to work as if he's making twice that.

I'm still bummed about my own store. I got written up for not working faster, so I tried to work faster, and did better...and then my work center was moved!


----------



## SubhumeSubcult (Feb 9, 2020)

It was baaaad all day


----------



## balthrop (Feb 10, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> And expect him to work as if he's making twice that.
> 
> I'm still bummed about my own store. I got written up for not working faster, so I tried to work faster, and did better...and then my work center was moved!



For good or for Ill…

I have not changed how I work for 10+ years.  I have been praised, I have been demonized, I have had 40+ hours, I have had 16 hours.

It took a bit until I realized there is little need to change when the system will always change to ensure we are the ones getting the sharp end of the stick in places we rather not have it go.

It is all a cycle.  as in life, sometimes you are on top of the wheel some times you are underneath it.


----------



## SubhumeSubcult (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## SubhumeSubcult (Feb 13, 2020)

A fresh meme in honor of tomorrow


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 15, 2020)

balthrop said:


> I should not have laughed as hard or as long as I did but I've been thinking the same thing since I've heard the name of this latest virus that is supposed to rip us a new one.


I can't figure it out either. All common cold viruses are coronavirus. Those are hardly scary unless someone gets mancolds.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## balthrop (Feb 17, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


>


those are some seriously off brand Peeps


----------



## happygoth (Feb 17, 2020)

balthrop said:


> those are some seriously off brand Peeps


I am seriously LMFAO right now!


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2020)

R U in


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2020)

Would you buy these


----------



## SubhumeSubcult (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes I’m this old.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 21, 2020)

OMG yessss I love it!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 21, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Yes I’m this old.



My only exposure to this was in a George Carlin bit. "Reverend...I hate to be rude, I really hate to be rude, but I just took a 3 1/2 hour sh*t. And I'm now bleeding from the @$$hole. ...no, I don't have any mercurochrome."

I didn't know this stuff BURNED D:


----------



## happygoth (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah, I mean peroxide, alcohol, and other antiseptics sting, but this stuff was on another level! 😱


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 21, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Yeah, I mean peroxide, alcohol, and other antiseptics sting, but this stuff was on another level! 😱


Gasoline would have been less painful.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Signing66 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## JAShands (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## daemon (Mar 14, 2020)

TallAPGuy said:


> View attachment 9703



I wanna know what the monkey does! Unless he flings poop, better left unseen.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2020)

The world reacting to the coronavirus: #coronapocalypse


----------



## SubhumeSubcult (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## daemon (Mar 15, 2020)

We kinda provide essential products quit complaining.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## FlowTeamChick (Mar 15, 2020)

daemon said:


> We kinda provide essential products quit complaining.


I really don't mind going into work.  Some TMs are griping a little about potential exposure, but we have an in-store pharmacy (does every Target have a CVS or just some?) and people still need their prescriptions.  And people still need things like pet food and toothpaste and groceries and laundry detergent.  Some people who haven't indulged in panic buying will need to buy toilet paper.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 15, 2020)

Me, when I hear a guest coughing:


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 16, 2020)

yours for only 25 cents


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 9862


A blast from the past...


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Poofresh (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyone else notice the bathroom rolls even thinner than usual?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 18, 2020)

I found my new work shirt it comes in red









__





						I Survived the TP Crisis of 2020 Toilet Paper Joke Tee Shirt, hoodie, sweatshirt and long sleeve
					

I Survived the TP Crisis of 2020 Toilet Paper Joke Tee Shirt Make a great gift if your dad is the best or greatest father in the whole entire world, cool Tees for Hubby, Boyfriend, Partner, Pops, Pawpaw, Papi. Funny Unique mens retirement, fathers day, christmas or birthday gift for dad, husband...




					davidloshirt.com
				




also



			https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/8500534-i-survived-the-great-toilet-paper-shortage-of-2020


----------



## happygoth (Mar 19, 2020)

PeeFRESH said:


> Anyone else notice the bathroom rolls even thinner than usual?View attachment 9889


But more absorbent. I like it better than the previous paper, just have to get the right grip on it when you pull.

(That's what _she_ said!)


----------



## JAShands (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## SurefireWolf (Mar 19, 2020)

^ It could very well be true.  The next time I change my toilet paper, I'm going to take note of the date so I can see how long it lasts me.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2020)

watch this


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2020)

It's  @Hardlinesmaster


----------



## happygoth (Mar 30, 2020)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 10026
> 
> It's  @Hardlinesmaster


Me too, lol


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 1, 2020)

Non COVID-19 humor.

(Edit:  This is now on my bucket list.)


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 4, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Non COVID-19 humor.
> 
> (Edit:  This is now on my bucket list.)
> 
> View attachment 10038



He never had to buy a drink again.
Anytime people found out who he was they bought him a beer.
I was 14 when it happened and the whole town thought it was funny as hell.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 5, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> He never had to buy a drink again.
> Anytime people found out who he was they bought him a beer.
> I was 14 when it happened and the whole town thought it was funny as hell.


I'll probably do that at South Sister.  The guy in Alaska did his prank before Mount St. Helens so there will likely be a greater reaction, especially at South Sister.

Edit:  Duh, most people don't know that volcano.  It's looking like it's waking up.

USGS: Volcano Hazards Program CVO Three Sisters - https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/three_sisters/


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 5, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I'll probably do that at South Sister.  The guy in Alaska did his prank before Mount St. Helens so there will likely be a greater reaction, especially at South Sister.
> 
> Edit:  Duh, most people don't know that volcano.  It's looking like it's waking up.
> 
> USGS: Volcano Hazards Program CVO Three Sisters - https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/three_sisters/



A guy in power that you can't defeat, a plague, now volcanoes...

...somebody tell me what part of Revelation this is from? 😇


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 5, 2020)

Revelations was a magic mushroom dream.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 8, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


>


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 14, 2020)

should i try this at work ??


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


>


Some people have WAY too much time on their hands


----------



## Militantagnostic (Apr 15, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> should i try this at work ??


"Suck my sock!"


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 15, 2020)

Should put the sock penises in the women's section too. And out from under skirts. LGBTQ inclusive.

I'm here to help.  In an unofficial capacity.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## JAShands (Apr 19, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 10183View attachment 10188


You forgot to @redeye58 😉


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 19, 2020)

JAShands said:


> You forgot to @redeye58 😉


Yes, thanks!😁 redeye58’s post on another thread was the inspiration. Thanks @redeye58 😁


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 20, 2020)

😆









						We Put These Fish in a Tank of La Croix and Now They All Have Bob Cuts and Want to Speak to the Manager
					

Who knew that playing God would involve so many episodes of Long Island Medium?




					thehardtimes.net


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 27, 2020)

Watch this


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 27, 2020)

Love how he turns around & notices he's being videoed.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 27, 2020)

Considering the video cut off right as he started to step towards the photographer, I'm sure the photographer was wise enough to say "yeah, this might not go well" and ran rather than keep taping.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2020)

this is soooo sad


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Apr 30, 2020)

*record scratching* Fuck the return policy,
comin' straight from the Starbucks
Better take my expired coupon
'Cause I don't give a fuck!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 1, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 2, 2020)

Oh, we're getting a visit...


----------



## BoxCutter (May 2, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 2, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 3, 2020)

'Murder hornets' showing up in US
					

So far, they've been limited to the Pacific Northwest, and are primarily a threat to the honeybee population.




					www.wthr.com


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 3, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> 'Murder hornets' showing up in US
> 
> 
> So far, they've been limited to the Pacific Northwest, and are primarily a threat to the honeybee population.
> ...



Easy fix. Import Japanese honeybees. Natural defense against these things. They swarm over one and buzz their wings so fast they cook the little bastards alive.

Or the falcon that eats them like popcorn and gives zero shits about the sting


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Or the falcon that eats them like popcorn and gives zero shits about the sting


Something thrilling about the thought of falconers releasing these magnificent birds of prey.....until it picks up Karen's noisy little yapper by mistake


----------



## happygoth (May 5, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2020)




----------



## ManMythMachine (May 6, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 10292


And pajama pants... aren't true pants.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 8, 2020)

I remember this


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 8, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I remember this


Yep, you could just dial POPCORN...😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## NormanStansfield (May 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2020)

My type of Mother


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (May 9, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Easy fix. Import Japanese honeybees. Natural defense against these things. They swarm over one and buzz their wings so fast they cook the little bastards alive.
> 
> Or the falcon that eats them like popcorn and gives zero shits about the sting


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 9, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I remember this


POPCORN!


----------



## NKG (May 9, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I remember this



You used to have to call movie phone to get movie times-


----------



## Militantagnostic (May 9, 2020)

My local time and weather phone line is down 😔


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2020)

Militantagnostic said:


> My local time and weather phone line is down 😔


1999 called it wants its post back


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 9, 2020)

Militantagnostic said:


>



There's always a bigger fish


----------



## Yetive (May 12, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 12, 2020)

Tweedle Dum & Tweedle Dee living in a land of fantasy.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## ManMythMachine (May 14, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> I remember this


Time AND Temperature!

You still use your phone now but you're phone goes, "No need to ring anyone; I got this!"


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2020)

Watching Zootopia on Freeform and cannot escape Target


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 16, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Watching Zootopia on Freeform and cannot escape Target


Bet that hatless one is named Karen...😂


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2020)

Nah, she's the mobster's daughter.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Megatron91 (May 17, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Bet that hatless one is named Karen...😂


I need to re watch this ive never noticed


----------



## happygoth (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (May 21, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (May 21, 2020)

I think the free space should be "Enjoy a Decaf Latte Courtesy of @redeye58"


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2020)

*me loads up the decaf hopper on the Mastrena*


----------



## seasonaldude (May 22, 2020)




----------



## seasonaldude (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (May 26, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (May 27, 2020)

I would like that better!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2020)

Listen up Karen


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2020)

This is just too funny or too REAL

*someone has released the hypothetical United State Hunger Games Districts—what district is everyone?*

*The Districts For The US Hunger Games Has Been Released, What State Is Everyone In?*










						The Districts For The US Hunger Games Has Been Released, What State Is Everyone In?
					

We live in strange times, and living in a Hunger Games type reality is going from fiction to non-fiction by the hour, and someone has released the hypothetical United State Hunger Games Districts—what district is everyone in?




					trendings.net


----------



## BoxCutter (May 28, 2020)




----------



## SigningLady (May 28, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> This is just too funny or too REAL
> 
> *someone has released the hypothetical United State Hunger Games Districts—what district is everyone?*
> 
> ...




District 5 here! Don't discount that Midwestern kindness- we'll passive aggressively kick the shit out of the other contenders! 🤣


----------



## qmosqueen (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't want to know what that @#$%&* is going to do with a _girls _mannequin_..._


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 3, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> View attachment 10599
> I don't want to know what that @#$%&* is going to do with a _girls _mannequin_..._


I saw a looter in one video riding a bicycle through spot.  I know he must have brought it in with him because THERE'S NO BICYCLES LEFT AT SPOT.



Thanks AGAIN China.


----------



## daemon (Jun 3, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I saw a looter in one video riding a bicycle through spot.  I know he must have brought it in with him because THERE'S NO BICYCLES LEFT AT SPOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AGAIN China.


we have bikes..but they are all 20"


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 3, 2020)

We got, like, 3 pallets of bikes after they told us we weren't getting more. Most of them were 20", but a few 24". My store will sell unassembled bikes, so most of them are going out through SFS/OPU.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 4, 2020)

It’s true






Well at least we got a laugh this was reported in 2015 and found to be false


----------



## happygoth (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 16, 2020)

For some reason, when I saw this, I immediately thought of you @qmosqueen!


----------



## happygoth (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 18, 2020)

Here’s the new look for Aunt Jamima


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 18, 2020)

This is s great shirt


----------



## NikiDeaf (Jun 18, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> For some reason, when I saw this, I immediately thought of you @qmosqueen!
> 
> View attachment 10741



Not only is this so me, but I'm also stealing this meme.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 18, 2020)

NikiDeaf said:


> Not only is this so me, but I'm also stealing this meme.





👍


----------



## happygoth (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 21, 2020)

A bathroom scale with delusions of grandeur.
Fucking love it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 21, 2020)

happy fathers day


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 21, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> happy fathers day




Change those to Guinness, I'd buy two.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## balthrop (Jun 21, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Change those to Guinness, I'd buy two.


Did some one have a pint of the black stuff to share?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> View attachment 10794


This is why "people aged faster in the past" is true. Because people did dumb stuff that wrecked their bodies. Imagine how we'll age in another hundred years


----------



## happygoth (Jun 23, 2020)

Ringwraith917 said:


> This is why "people aged faster in the past" is true. Because people did dumb stuff that wrecked their bodies. Imagine how we'll age in another hundred years


I still can't get over how old The Golden Girls looked, and when the series first started they were supposed to be around my age! I look a good 15-20 years younger.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 23, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I still can't get over how old The Golden Girls looked, and when the series first started they were supposed to be around my age! I look a good 15-20 years younger.


some of it make-up for the character.  The actress who played Dorothy’s mom, Sophia, underwent 3 hours of make-up before each taping, she was actually younger than two of the other actresses (Bea Arthur and Betty White).


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 24, 2020)

This is the funniest thing I’ve seen in awhile.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 25, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> This is the funniest thing I’ve seen in awhile.


I think they meant that blue Chevy!


----------



## happygoth (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## balthrop (Jun 26, 2020)

happygoth said:


> View attachment 10810


I do believe I shall be acquiring this by serendipitous means.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2020)

Would you try this
Is this dinner or a snack


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 30, 2020)

Can it get worse I hope not.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

It’s just fun and games here don’t be offended


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

OMFG😆


----------



## happygoth (Jul 1, 2020)

...


qmosqueen said:


>


You can always do what a guest did the other day and pull your mask down before sneezing heartily into the air, making no attempt to cover it. 😡


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 1, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> OMFG😆


Ew. Looks like temperature is being taken after shopping.


----------



## WAR (Jul 2, 2020)

Kilroy was here


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jul 4, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 10869


Oddly, we have plenty of TP right now but we are completely wiped out of paper towels.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 4, 2020)

Never mind the outlet lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 5, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Can it get worse I hope not.


I've checked the news nearly every day looking for the big one.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't fall too far into corporate clown world kids!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 9, 2020)

Fred Flinstone knows how to live


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s so Hot outside


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 10, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> It’s so Hot outside



Anyone not wearing two-million sunblock is going to have a real bad day.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> It’s so Hot outside



Reminds me of using a clothes line during drought one summer.
The sheets were dry before I finished clipping them to the line, the towels crunched when I folded them & husband's jeans were so stiff they stood in a corner.
My nephew always made sun tea setting the jar on his car hood; his roommate cooked fajitas on the hood of his truck.
One of my nieces baked cinnamon rolls on her car dash; best car scent ever.
I nearly singed my brows off by driving with my windows down when it was 110o; gives new meaning to the term 'wind burn'.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 10, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Anyone not wearing two-million sunblock is going to have a real bad day.


Look on the bright side, lots of vitamin D.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2020)

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jul 14, 2020)

...


Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 10951


My husband appreciated that one lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 16, 2020)

some people just cannot park a car


----------



## happygoth (Jul 16, 2020)

OMG HOT MESS


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2020)

If I were the person filming it, I would've honked at the woman just as she was leaving to freak her out but that would've caused even more problems.
No doubt they showed it to the owner when they got back to their scraped-up car.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2020)

NSFW


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2020)

Next time try this


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like Karens stocking up again


----------



## happygoth (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2020)

Here she goes again


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 25, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Here she goes again



Fake.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 25, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Fake.




If it is then I'd say it breaks Poe's Law because it is way to close to real.


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 25, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> If it is then I'd say it breaks Poe's Law because it is way to close to real.


I'm not saying people don't do this. They do it all the time. Just that all these posts with this woman and her boyfriend pretending to be an employee are fake.


----------



## daemon (Jul 26, 2020)

No name badge, Jean shorts, he does not work there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2020)

daemon said:


> No name badge, Jean shorts, he does not work there.


Could be the cart attendant.


----------



## daemon (Jul 26, 2020)

When you put the video together with the chance that of all team members you come across in the store, it would be the cart attendant? My Bs meter is reading mighty high.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2020)

daemon said:


> When you put the video together with the chance that of all team members you come across in the store, it would be the cart attendant? My Bs meter is reading mighty high.


I think you are correct. Because another tm did walk by.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 28, 2020)

Everyday I go to work and have to start at 4am.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 28, 2020)

@qmosqueen. I am an early bird.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 28, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @qmosqueen. I am an early bird.


That’s all the coffee you drink


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 28, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> That’s all the coffee you drink


You got that right, for sure.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2020)

Another early bird here but being a barista I'm ALWAYS caffeinated


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 29, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Another early bird here but being a barista I'm ALWAYS caffeinated




I take mine intravenously.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 29, 2020)

Here is something to think about. 
I’m still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 29, 2020)

Pizza is round because it's thin and heats fast, and round is best for even heating.

The box is square because the shape is a lot easier to mass produce and assemble than a round box would be, which also means cheaper.

The triangle is the best way to get evenly sized pieces that also have evenly distributed crust size and toppings.

So, now you understand women.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2020)

Like the guy who was at a bar with his buddy who ordered a Bud lite.
He told the buddy that it 'reminded him of having sex at his parents' lake house one summer'.
"Why's that?" asked the buddy.
"Because it's fucking close to water!"


----------



## happygoth (Aug 3, 2020)

Lol yup love that one! My poor husband, Bud Light is his favorite 🤣


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2020)

When the riots & looting were at their zenith in my town, a few folks were video'd carrying stuff out of the store.
The girls were carrying clothes, the guys cases of Bud Lite.
A TL commented that that was probably the only way that shit beer would move.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## balthrop (Aug 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> View attachment 11108


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2020)

Watch this crazed woman


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 7, 2020)

Karen visits the auto mechanic ...😂


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2020)

Is this in Aisle A3 ??


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2020)

^Is this available in a case pack?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2020)

This is some shit


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2020)

So true


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2020)

So true


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 13, 2020)

Just be safe and don’t drive like this asshole


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Just be safe and don’t drive like this asshole



Just another day at Walmart?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2020)

Breaking News


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2020)

Ha ha ha


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2020)

Every F’in Day


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 19, 2020)

yeah thanks for those taxes, i only got about 12 more dollars..


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 19, 2020)

Seems just like yesterday


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 21, 2020)

TallAPGuy said:


> View attachment 11284




My friends in California, "I wouldn't want to live in Alaska, it's too cold."
Me, points at meme above.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 21, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> My friends in California, "I wouldn't want to live in Alaska, it's too cold."
> Me, points at meme above.


It's definitely lost a lot of its shine


----------



## happygoth (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah, I always had this image in my head of California being awesome and perfect, aside from the earthquakes. Warm and sunny but dry, no nasty humidity, crappy cloudy days, or soaring temperatures. I'm sure it's like that in some areas, but my eyes have definitely been opened.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 21, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Yeah, I always had this image in my head of California being awesome and perfect, aside from the earthquakes. Warm and sunny but dry, no nasty humidity, crappy cloudy days, or soaring temperatures. I'm sure it's like that in some areas, but my eyes have definitely been opened.


Well, we do rarely have humidity here where I live, and the thunderstorms are very rare thanks to the cold water of the pacific thats only 12-15 miles away. But I am definitely sick of having annual wildfires and smoke as a forecasted weather condition.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 22, 2020)

Ok an asteroid is coming right before Election Day













						Oh, great: NASA says an asteroid is headed our way right before Election Day
					

Well, 2020 just keeps getting better all the time.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 23, 2020)

FINALLY! Someone gets what I mean!


----------



## happygoth (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, yes they would.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 24, 2020)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 11312


And he throws a couple shots of Fireball for fun.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 25, 2020)

Even consumables has masks


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2020)

“I just can’t get enough” as Depeche Mode says


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## IStealMemez (Aug 30, 2020)

Relatable


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 31, 2020)

Karen’s but with zombie noises


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 31, 2020)

Pure cuteness here


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 31, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Pure cuteness here
> 
> View attachment 11352


Now that’s my type of Target guest...😁


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 31, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Now that’s my type of Target guest...😁



Moar puppies, less karens


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 1, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Moar puppies, less karens


Sounds like a political slogan I could get behind!


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 1, 2020)

This must be staged but since they are in Target I’ll post it here.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 2, 2020)

As long as your performance reviews don't say any of these, you should be fine.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 2, 2020)

...and still gets 30 hours a week 🙄


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 2, 2020)

happygoth said:


> ...and still gets 30 hours a week 🙄



Of course, the ETL likes their jokes.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 4, 2020)

Going off on a tangent, does anyone know of a similar drill, hide under your desk, that would have been done in the late 70s, maybe 1980?  I was in 2nd grade, we did that drill often, I didn't live in an earthquake zone.  What else is there?


----------



## balthrop (Sep 5, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Going off on a tangent, does anyone know of a similar drill, hide under your desk, that would have been done in the late 70s, maybe 1980?  I was in 2nd grade, we did that drill often, I didn't live in an earthquake zone.  What else is there?


 into the early 80's the Nuke drills were still common enough.  the under the table thing was to protect from falling ceiling tiles.  that flimsy thing ain't going to protect you if the roof comes down and the radiation will get you in the end.

and back where I went to school we did the deal thing for tornados.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 5, 2020)

Anything else?  Also not in a tornado zone, and that state didn't even have military bases (unless you count the lone Coast Guard base) so it'd be the last place to be nuked unless Japan felt froggy again.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 5, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Anything else?  Also not in a tornado zone, and that state didn't even have military bases (unless you count the lone Coast Guard base) so it'd be the last place to be nuked unless Japan felt froggy again.



Maybe your principal was just a John Birch Society type nut job and wasn't exactly rational about where the commies were going to strike because duh, they want to kill us all!!!!!


----------



## happygoth (Sep 5, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Anything else?  Also not in a tornado zone, and that state didn't even have military bases (unless you count the lone Coast Guard base) so it'd be the last place to be nuked unless Japan felt froggy again.


We did the drills as well, it was for the nukes. I think that was common throughout the country. The Cold War didn't end until 1991.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## daemon (Sep 5, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 11378



I have not been healthier , my allergies are great and I've not gotten any kind of small cold. I want to keep the mask, but maybe a more stylish and reusable. Not the cloth shit people get by with now, either.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 6, 2020)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 11387


Did you miss the boat event In Texas for trump?
Check out this video from USA TODAY:

Boats sink at Texas pro-Trump boat parade due to choppy conditions









						Boats sink at Lake Travis, Texas pro-Trump boat parade during choppy conditions
					

Police say multiple small boats needed rescue after they began sinking due to choppy water conditions as the boats traveled together on the lake.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm sure all those sunk watercraft will provide plenty of points of interest for all the divers in the area


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2020)

i have a new shirt


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 9, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> Karen’s but with zombie noises




I need that to be longer. It left me wanting so much more.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 9, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


>


Those look like bell peppers to me.
Nope, never mind. I just googled what habaneros look like. Do not want.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 9, 2020)

TallAPGuy said:


> Those look like bell peppers to me.
> Nope, never mind. I just googled what habaneros look like. Do not want.



Habaneros are an excellent pepper. They have a nice fruity flavor. Deseed and derind and you have yourself a great pepper for fajitas and salsa. You can also cut a small slit in one and throw it in the pot while making sauces. Toss it out when done and you'll give your sauces a nice little kick.

So, I'll take those free spicy pumpkins.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 10, 2020)

Sharing some cuteness


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2020)

And that is not a service dog.  By law service dogs have to be on the ground or carried in the owner's arms.  Why's it in there?  Owner not care about people allergic or with phobias?


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 11, 2020)

What ever happened to the SERVICE ANIMALS ONLY policy?


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 11, 2020)

buliSBI said:


> What ever happened to the SERVICE ANIMALS ONLY policy?



No one enforces. Give an inch, they take and take and take and.... And everyone thinks their dog is special and "well-behaved." I'm fine until I hear barking. Then I'm pissed. But yes, is unkind to people with allergies.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 11, 2020)

They actually put up a No Pets/Service Animals Welcome sign on our door. I wonder what prompted it.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 14, 2020)

This is some scary shit.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 14, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 11439


Why Susan gotta look so matronly, man?!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 14, 2020)

To encourage you to let down your defenses.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 15, 2020)

Boo.  Candy corn is a sugar shot, and that's what makes them great.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2020)

another new shirt


----------



## happygoth (Sep 15, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Boo.  Candy corn is a sugar shot, and that's what makes them great.


So _you're_ the one...!   😁


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> So _you're_ the one...!   😁


Bet she likes fruitcake too, lol.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 15, 2020)

Never had the courage to try fruitcake.  Anything with a shelf life longer than me is not something I want to put in my stomach.

And I hate Peeps.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 15, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Never had the courage to try fruitcake.  Anything with a shelf life longer than me is not something I want to put in my stomach.
> 
> And I hate Peeps.


I've never tried fruitcake either. Anyone else here ever have it? What's it like?

ETA: I loved Peeps when I was a kid, but I haven't had one in years.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2020)

Another smart T


----------



## balthrop (Sep 15, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


>


had to do that a few times.  that and the nuke drill was not a particularly fun one


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 16, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Never had the courage to try fruitcake.  Anything with a shelf life longer than me is not something I want to put in my stomach.
> 
> And I hate Peeps.



Well girl you don't have to even see peeps on the shelf till Easter. Heard it on the news the other day. They have shut down for awhile. RIP ps I detest them too


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Anyone else here ever have it? What's it like?


MIL used to make it.
Basically it was a pan packed tight with candied fruit & pecans with just enough batter to hold it together while baking.
Even warm out of the oven it was tough to cut & eat. 
Husband abs LOVED it tho


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 16, 2020)

All you need to know about fruitcake:









						141-year-old fruitcake is a Michigan family's heirloom
					

TECUMSEH, Mich. (AP) — Some families pass down jewelry, watches or even recipes. But a Michigan family has its own heirloom: a 141-year-old fruitcake.  “It’s a great thing,” said Julie Ruttinger, the great great granddaughter of Fidelia Ford, who baked the cake in 1878...




					apnews.com


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 16, 2020)

🤢🤮


----------



## Yetive (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 17, 2020)

One of the comments I see here a lot is in response to a members rant about a problem in their store "If you have that kind attitude, how do you even work at Target?"
The fact is most people who work retail and restaurants have a mask they slip on for dealing with the public.
Here they don't have to wear that mask.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 17, 2020)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 11457



Um, terrifying.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 17, 2020)

I've found that one of the best things about working here is that I don't feel I have to put on my "customer service" persona near as much as I did at my old job. And what little I did use all but flew out the window once the 'rona hit. I keep my interactions as short and to the point as possible.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2020)

"No wonder you're so exhausted when you get home."

Exact words from my husband as he watched me work thru a line of exceedingly needy guests.


----------



## balthrop (Sep 18, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


>


Pals for Life…… and will we have chicken?


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 18, 2020)

No Leroy Jenkins please.  We've already got an asteroid heading our way.  We don't need it to bring a friend.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 18, 2020)

Let’s hope for a
Miracle


----------



## happygoth (Sep 18, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Let’s hope for a
> Miracle
> 
> View attachment 11467


I'm not even religious, but 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 19, 2020)

(May be a repeat.  If so, sorry.)


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 23, 2020)

When you love your friends a little too much


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 24, 2020)

happygoth said:


> View attachment 11498


Nonsense, you could be killed with an apple.  Want some apple pie?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2020)

...a la mode....?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2020)

ahhh a new t to wear


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2020)

Another great T


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 26, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Another great T



Will you wear this to work? I would love to see people's reactions. Our leadership has a sense of humor. Does yours?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh, we all wish we could do this...


----------



## daemon (Sep 29, 2020)

its not that funny really when most would still honor the sign or at least take the return. They had a great karen player but choose the worst source material. :/ They need to do it on something like out of stock, or selling the display model, or price matching.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 30, 2020)

The music that started about 2:23.  What is that music?  I know it, I remember it well, but I don't remember what video game has it.


----------



## daemon (Sep 30, 2020)

It sounds like world of warcraft. But these guys know better than to use copyrighted music so it's just some licensed epic fantasy theme.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 30, 2020)

No, that one I've played.  I know that sound.  Very old though, so maybe out of copyright or they got permission.

Edit:  Located it.  Outpost, the one made by Sierra.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2020)

"Mars" from "The Planets" by Gustov Holst.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 1, 2020)

We’ve all been there while pushing product to the floor.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 1, 2020)

It fits.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm more a dark roast with a bit of cream and sugar, but a flat white sounds tasty. ☕


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm a whole pot kinda gal.


----------



## ExoGeniVI (Oct 1, 2020)

Oh, a new shirt!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2020)

So true.  Mine hurt after 8 hours.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2020)

oh look another great shirt


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Oct 7, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> So true.  Mine hurt after 8 hours.
> 
> View attachment 11583


Get the 10-packs in the pouch that we have for $8.99 - they are very comfortable and don't hurt my ears at all.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 7, 2020)

I hate the caption but love the pumpkins.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 11, 2020)

So, returning it to Guest Services is the Walk of Shame?


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 14, 2020)

Seasonal Hires time.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 14, 2020)

Only 7-10 business days?

:::shamefully looks at the laundry basket that hasn't been fully emptied in months:::

Don't ask about the location of the folded clothes.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 14, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Only 7-10 business days?
> 
> :::shamefully looks at the laundry basket that hasn't been fully emptied in months:::
> 
> Don't ask about the location of the folded clothes.


Don't feel bad, although I do fold and put away my other clothes, I keep my socks in the laundry basket in the spare/laundry room and just take them from there every day!


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mine just grows into a mound until there's no clothes left, and then I give up maybe 3/4 of the way through and the mound grows again.

My husband has been jerked around by potential employers for nearly a year now (or he's lying his ass off about his living situation and I ought to get a clue and give up on the marriage) so his side of the bed is empty.  Or would be empty but it's a great spot for folded clothes and there's no need to move them.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 15, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Mine just grows into a mound until there's no clothes left, and then I give up maybe 3/4 of the way through and the mound grows again.
> 
> My husband has been jerked around by potential employers for nearly a year now (or he's lying his ass off about his living situation and I ought to get a clue and give up on the marriage) so his side of the bed is empty.  Or would be empty but it's a great spot for folded clothes and there's no need to move them.


I often keep the stuff I put on drying racks (usually tops and pjs) hanging there for a bit before I fold them. I take work tops from the rack a lot, some don't make it into the drawer lol.


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Oct 16, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> Seasonal Hires time.
> View attachment 11631


Me when my trainee came back from his 15 after 5 minutes because he was "bored". Ah, I envy your sprit.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 18, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Only 7-10 business days?
> 
> :::shamefully looks at the laundry basket that hasn't been fully emptied in months:::
> 
> Don't ask about the location of the folded clothes.



I sort and mate up all the socks and toss them back in the basket, usually where they stay until the next laundry day.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2020)

I need this


----------



## balthrop (Oct 19, 2020)

a bit NSFW on the language and uh yeah there is the word 
but the rant is A #1 Prime Grade A Platinum


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 19, 2020)

*Yeah, I like it, but she's using the wrong finger.*


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2020)

Do you wanna “ Bang “??  Sure blue razz


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 2, 2020)

There was a year at Borders when we had three different versions of 'Baby, It's Cold Outside".
I seriously was going strangle someone by the end of December.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 2, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> There was a year at Borders when we had three different versions of 'Baby, It's Cold Outside".
> I seriously was going strangle someone by the end of December.



Same here, but at Kohl's. I did the math once and determined over my years there I was subjected to the same curated Christmas list for over 2,000 hours. Certain songs are still a trigger and I haven't worked there in well over a decade!


----------



## happygoth (Nov 2, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> There was a year at Borders when we had three different versions of 'Baby, It's Cold Outside".
> I seriously was going strangle someone by the end of December.





SigningLady said:


> Same here, but at Kohl's. I did the math once and determined over my years there I was subjected to the same curated Christmas list for over 2,000 hours. Certain songs are still a trigger and I haven't worked there in well over a decade!



At Sears it was that godawful Cyndi Lauper song Feels Like Christmas - I _loathe_ it. 

I'm more of a traditionalist, but I actually like All I Want for Christmas is You, lol. And I like Kelly Clarkson's Winter Dreams and George Michael's Last Christmas.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 2, 2020)

One place I worked, I stayed out of the radio wars from January - early November.  Then I cashed in my tolerance by insisting on the radio station that plays Christmas music from the day after Thanksgiving to New Year's Day.  Mix of very traditional to newer but still a calm format to pop.

I did hate Where Are You Christmas? though.  The little girl in The Grinch has a beautiful voice and hearing an adult woman sing a song meant for a child's point of view was grating on the ears.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2020)

One place I worked, my area was adjacent to these barking dogs singing Jingle Bells.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 2, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> One place I worked, I stayed out of the radio wars from January - early November.  Then I cashed in my tolerance by insisting on the radio station that plays Christmas music from the day after Thanksgiving to New Year's Day.  Mix of very traditional to newer but still a calm format to pop.
> 
> I did hate Where Are You Christmas? though.  The little girl in The Grinch has a beautiful voice and hearing an adult woman sing a song meant for a child's point of view was grating on the ears.



That little girl sings a different tune now.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 2, 2020)

Is that the actress or the singer?  (Assuming that the actress lip synched the singer.)


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 2, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Is that the actress or the singer?  (Assuming that the actress lip synched the singer.)



Both.
She quit acting (she was on one of the CW shows for a while) to do her band full time.
But she sang the song too.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 3, 2020)

Going off topic, is that just a cartoon drawing or one of the macabre art from the bubonic plague era?


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 5, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Going off topic, is that just a cartoon drawing or one of the macabre art from the bubonic plague era?


I think so. It looks familiar from a history textbook.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## daemon (Nov 8, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Do you wanna “ Bang “??  Sure blue razz



I'm a say its staged because he's all like touchy feely and hand banging when they all laugh.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## daemon (Nov 9, 2020)

Why is that a meme?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh look a new T-shirt for the holidays


----------



## balthrop (Nov 10, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Oh look a new T-shirt for the holidays
> 
> View attachment 11773


But where is Rev Chris?


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 11, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> There was a year at Borders when we had three different versions of 'Baby, It's Cold Outside".
> I seriously was going strangle someone by the end of December.


Hey I remember Borders!  I used to get my oil changed at a Jiffy Lube where all they played in the waiting room was Michael W. Smith and my wife & I used to go to a Chinese Buffet where they always played Jewel.  I remember these ridiculous things while forgetting what I was looking for two minutes after starting to look for it.  It's a Wonderful Life trying to sidestep the Twilight Zone!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2020)

wow


----------



## balthrop (Nov 17, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 11799


I be stealing this.  yes I will do so without shame for this speaks the truth of this _Annus horribilis[1]_

[1] yes I had to google it


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 17, 2020)

Covid has been rough on my waistline  thank goodness for elastic waist joggers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 20, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Covid has been rough on my waistline  thank goodness for elastic waist joggers.
> View attachment 11801


I gained the quarantine 15, exactly. Hoped I'd lose it going back to work but nope.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 20, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> View attachment 11811



Needs the used car salesman meme....I can fit six of the gigantic toilet paper packages in this bad boy.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Happy thanksgiving
> View attachment 11826


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 25, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Happy thanksgiving
> View attachment 11826


Looks like something @SBS (a former poster) would've done.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## buliSBI (Nov 25, 2020)

*THE BLACK FRIDAY TEAM MEMBER BLESSING -*

Well its that annual time once again. Resurrecting the Black Friday Team Member Blessing for 2020 - And this time we have COVID to top it off.  OH HELL!!!


Blessed are the children of the Red and Khaki/Jeans.
The Black Day of the Annual Apocolypse is upon us my children.
The hoard of the evil and gluttonous will be ravaging the streets and markets for the superficial.






The sacrificial time of eating only turkey scraps and cold pies of pumpkin in return of hours of hard labor and public ridicule are here.
Time of being with our families will be stricken to none.
Blessed are those that perform this noble sacrifice.
May you endure.
Let this torture and agony be quick and painless.
Be safe my Team Members and I pray for your return with good health to the Breakroom. AMEN






PS.
Be sure to wear a mask
And If all else fails.....
*Purge the insanity. Baseball bats in Sporting Goods and knives in Kitchenwares and weapons of Level 4 or lower are now legal. The "Make It Right For The Guest" has been nullified.*


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 26, 2020)

What's Karen gonna do when she gets popped by a Magic Tiara!?


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## IHaveNoIdea (Nov 27, 2020)

This might be posted already due to this thread being 85 pages long but....


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 27, 2020)

My headset, work it does not. Hear you, I could not.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh look Christmas candles


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 30, 2020)

Did y'all really post cats and Christmas memes on a thread followed by a crazy cat lady?  Well, you asked for it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## SigningLady (Dec 3, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 11880



Ooh! This gives me an idea to use my Halloween Jack Skellington with my outdoor Christmas decor. The Jack we currently sell for Christmas is crap, only a measly 4 ft tall, way overpriced for the size.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 4, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 11880





SigningLady said:


> Ooh! This gives me an idea to use my Halloween Jack Skellington with my outdoor Christmas decor. The Jack we currently sell for Christmas is crap, only a measly 4 ft tall, way overpriced for the size.


I always put a Santa hat on my skeleton that sits year-round on a giant display bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream in my den.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 4, 2020)

So, that's good advice at any time, but people can sign up to get and repackage stuff for shipping, so that may well be what's going on.

Linky.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 4, 2020)

Not ready for 'prime' time?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 7, 2020)

If 2020 was a soft drink


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2020)

Funny no talent people





__





						Log In or Sign Up to View
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					fb.watch


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sorry guys, I just saw formatting the pictures on desktop to form a small, screen space saving collage doesn't carry to mobile. No more photo bombs, I promise.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 15, 2020)

OwlKitty on Facebook Watch
					

Merry Christmas, you filthy animals 🙀🎄 #HomeAlone #OwlKitty @culkamania - - #adoptdontshop #blackcat #catsofinstagram #catlife #putowlkittyonellen




					fb.watch


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 16, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 11938


At least...😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow


----------



## balthrop (Dec 18, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Wow
> View attachment 11948


Darwin sees this and approves with only the slightest of chuckles


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 18, 2020)

Your house burning down will certainly be the light show of the year!


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2020)

Here’s 2020 Christmas in a nutshell


----------



## balthrop (Dec 20, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> Here’s 2020 Christmas in a nutshell
> 
> View attachment 11952



I give you the greatest Christmas comic that has appeared in the 'verse.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Yetive (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 30, 2020)

How not to make a sign.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm surprised no one has posted this one yet.


----------



## daemon (Dec 31, 2020)

When can I order this from target?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 1, 2021)

It's not just for boomers but baby talk all the same.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## balthrop (Jan 2, 2021)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 11999


last part should be Scotch, Whisk(e)y, Vodka, more ice cube trays[1].


[1] I like to pretend I am a fancy sophisticated lush


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 5, 2021)

ahhh a new t shirt to wear


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 5, 2021)

the new hires are so young these days


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 9, 2021)

My kid, my little baby, posted this on FB.

I think 5 new gray hairs just erupted out of my scalp.


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 9, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> My kid, my little baby, posted this on FB.
> 
> I think 5 new gray hairs just erupted out of my scalp.
> 
> View attachment 12014



I loved those books growing up!! 😍📚


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## balthrop (Jan 10, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 12022


steal this I will


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 11, 2021)

saw this on social media target.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2021)

True Dat


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 16, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12050



\How you can tell The Signing Ninja has just given up.


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 16, 2021)

This is not a meme.  This is someone browsing porn lite on a my device. Ctto reddit


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 19, 2021)

Lol ha ha ha

NSFW


Spoiler


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2021)

Love this


----------



## FmlCTl (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2021)

I think some newbies are following this advice


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2021)

Well I’m not moving for 6 hours now


----------



## Sisyphus (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Sisyphus (Jan 26, 2021)

I am a 4 on the Bette Scale right now. Tomorrow morning I will be a 9 on the Bette Scale


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 26, 2021)

😂As applied to my store😂


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2021)

Me on Monday and Tuesday she slept rolled in a ball like a cat. We went to vet got her antibiotics and now back to her normal biting self.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 30, 2021)

I about murdered my cat today....okay, not really, but I did spend about 5 minutes thinking about the shelter.  Bastard put me in tears.

Ummm....meme.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I about murdered my cat today....okay, not really, but I did spend about 5 minutes thinking about the shelter.  Bastard put me in tears.
> 
> Ummm....meme.
> View attachment 12112


*every cat owner nods in agreement*


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 30, 2021)

He sent the wooden box holding another cat's ashes flying. Luckily the box wasn't breached, but I sobbed my heart out hugging the box.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 31, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Me on Monday and Tuesday she slept rolled in a ball like a cat. We went to vet got her antibiotics and now back to her normal biting self.
> 
> View attachment 12111


Yep, been there, done that. Glad your fur baby had a quick recovery.😁


----------



## happygoth (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 2, 2021)

Modernization comes to Groundhog Day...


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 2, 2021)

Lately it’s  just snow


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2021)

Bedtime stories


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## NKG (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>


Yep, whenever the temps drop my Starbucks counter every. single. time.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 11, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>


Before SUVs were big, the snow would keep all but the heartiest of souls away. Now, psssh - snow, what snow?


----------



## balthrop (Feb 11, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Before SUVs were big, the snow would keep all but the heartiest of souls away. Now, psssh - snow, what snow?


The soccer moms need their wine.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 12, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 12164
> 
> 
> View attachment 12165


Maybe he’d like a Milkbone...😂


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 12, 2021)

This is hilarious


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 12, 2021)

Toooooo darn cold

and more snow for Monday into Tuesday


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2021)

Down here in Texas (aka Hell's furnace during spring & summer) we're dipping below freezing with ice, sleet & snow.

For all those things you said you'd do only when Hell freezes over? Better get that list out.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 14, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Down here in Texas (aka Hell's furnace during spring & summer) we're dipping below freezing with ice, sleet & snow.
> 
> For all those things you said you'd do only when Hell freezes over? Better get that list out.



You've still got plenty of time! My thermometer in MN is reading -18° this morning. That's the actual temperature NOT including the windchill which makes it feel like it's -33° outside. And I ventured out into it to buy groceries this morning. 😳 Still got all my fingers and toes, nothing froze off, lol.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 14, 2021)

Those were the days...😁


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 14, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12199
> Those were the days...😁


All I have left is some Cheerios . My Easter is set except my front table and the towers that I pushed in the fixture room


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 14, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Down here in Texas (aka Hell's furnace during spring & summer) we're dipping below freezing with ice, sleet & snow.
> 
> For all those things you said you'd do only when Hell freezes over? Better get that list out.


Yeah, it's supposed to get pretty chilly here next week too






qmosqueen said:


> Toooooo darn cold
> 
> and more snow for Monday into Tuesday
> View attachment 12189


Ok, I'm missing something. Who's Jenny?


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 14, 2021)

It's a song, back in the 80s. The number that was the woman's is the same as the range of temperatures.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2021)

TallAPGuy said:


> Yeah, it's supposed to get pretty chilly here next week too
> View attachment 12201
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm missing something. Who's Jenny?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> You've still got plenty of time! My thermometer in MN is reading -18° this morning. That's the actual temperature NOT including the windchill which makes it feel like it's -33° outside. And I ventured out into it to buy groceries this morning. 😳 Still got all my fingers and toes, nothing froze off, lol.





TallAPGuy said:


> Yeah, it's supposed to get pretty chilly here next week too


We're supposed to get to 9 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 16, 2021)

I see both





Are there 4 dogs ??? Look again


----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 17, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> I see both
> 
> View attachment 12208
> 
> Are there 4 dogs ??? Look again


This version i definitely see the dog. In one that must have been squeezed or had a weird aspect ratio, I saw the person.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 18, 2021)

Another piece of work


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 18, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Another piece of work
> 
> 
> View attachment 12218
> ...



I think he grew the beard because he thought it would make him look less punchable.
Nope he still looks like someone you want to smack.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 19, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Another piece of work
> 
> 
> View attachment 12218
> ...


Twitter is one of the worst things to happen to politicians, because they just cannot help but use it to ridicule the other side - and then when they pull crap like this, their hypocritical tweets are thrown in their faces.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 19, 2021)

Have to say, I chucklesnortedcried.




In all seriousness though, hope everyone is staying safe and as warm as conditions allow.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 19, 2021)

We have a fireplace & a gas cookstove but the nights without power were brutal.
Most of us have power now but no water.

Honestly, the only good thing out of this was teddy-boy getting shown up by AOC's massive fundraiser for Texas.

Yo, ted......THAT'S what statesmanship looks like.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 19, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> We have a fireplace & a gas cookstove but the nights without power were brutal.
> Most of us have power now but no water.
> 
> Honestly, the only good thing out of this was teddy-boy getting shown up by AOC's massive fundraiser for Texas.
> ...



Snow plus Clorox is drinkable water.  Below link has the proportions.









						Emergency Disinfection of Drinking Water | US EPA
					

How to boil and disinfect water to kill most disease-causing microorganisms during emergency situations where regular water service has been interrupted and local authorities recommend using only bottled water, boiled water, or disinfected water.




					www.epa.gov


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2021)

Off this weekend


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Snow plus Clorox is drinkable water.  Below link has the proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tessa, this is great info!
Def adding to my emergency preparations.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 20, 2021)

After Isabel while I still lived in hurricane country I had a bottle of bleach that was never touched for laundry and had the measurements written on it with a Sharpie.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2021)

Every storm season we always buy a casepack of bottled water & a couple gallon jugs so that's what we've been using while we wait for the water to come back on.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2021)

Jimmy Kimmel has done it. Yes to this.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2021)

At first I just saw a wet spot but now it’s floating and won’t stop


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2021)

Why bother


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 23, 2021)

Hell no


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 23, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Hell no
> 
> View attachment 12237


Wasn't that one of the profile pics for NPC?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2021)

Ok this gorilla glue challenge gone way too far now 

but it’s funny


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 28, 2021)

"There once was a couple named Kelly,
who walked around belly-to-belly
because, in their haste, they used library paste"....and you get the picture.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 28, 2021)

I guess I’ll be peeing on a lot of things at work tomorrow


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 2, 2021)

If I did that, my kidneys would be so dry....


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## allnew2 (Mar 4, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 12278


God yes


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2021)

Every night


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Well here you Fuckin have it


----------



## Go2TL (Mar 5, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Well here you Fuckin have it
> 
> View attachment 12285


You're so on the money @qmosqueen!


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Passing out chips


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 7, 2021)

My favorite


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2021)

Fight fight fight
Don’t cut the line Karen.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Mar 8, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Fight fight fight
> Don’t cut the line Karen.



Damn I see a few people about to lose their jobs over this!


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Damn I see a few people about to lose their jobs over this!


Are they at an airport?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Are they at an airport?


No it’s at bath & Body Works 









						Bath & Body Works customers, employees brawl over line cutting, Scottsdale Police say
					

Bath & Body Works employees and customers brawled over line cutting on March 6, says the Scottsdale Police Department. The parent company of the brand says it's "deeply concerned" over the incident that was all caught on video by a Twitter user. Police say the fight didn't begin over race and/or...




					www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 8, 2021)

What I could tell from the videos, it looked like the customers swung first.  Two customers were arrested for assault, but no employees, and the police viewed the video before deciding.

What's sad is that ethically the employees acted right, they tried to enforce health and safety rules, how it went down will certainly dissuade other customers from acting that bratty, but the store will probably fire them all for PR reasons.  Unless, unless the public outcry is so weighted it protects the employees, that may give the company a pause.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 12, 2021)

Now here’s a shirt i really  need


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2021)

Wake up bob you just shit the bed


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2021)

The definition of rodeo sex?
Doing it doggie style with your wife, calling her by her sister's name then trying to hang on for 8 seconds.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## balthrop (Mar 14, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>


that'd be the long island ice tea I so want to be drinking now.  tho there is a new bar down the street.  but yeah the 'rona kinda put that in the no no zone


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 15, 2021)

"My walkie died"






Seriously though, I had this team leader tonight that micromanages everythingggggg. Every 2 minutes she's like "fix this" and "fix that" and I'm like "I KNOWWWWW". Walkie died right when the store closed and I had an hour left in my shift, and it was a wonderful peaceful final hour. Study after study shows that micromanaging leads to low morale and decreased productivity. Managers that show trust get the best results.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> "My walkie died"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Constant chatter on the radio drives me nuts, made worse by some leaders' annoying voices.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 15, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Constant chatter on the radio drives me nuts, made worse by some leaders' annoying voices.


Yeah it can be stressful. Now my weekday team lead is awesome. He gives your assignments and leaves you alone. It’s great because I can focus on my routine and make the most efficient use of my time. If there’s something near the end of the night that needs fixing, he’ll let you know. But this specific one I had over the weekend is the opposite of that. It could be 30 minutes into the shift and she would be like “hey can you fix this endcap?”. And it’s like I’m fixing something else right now, I wish I can do more than one thing at once but I can’t, soooooo… Pulling me into a thousand different directions just creates chaos.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2021)

I almost cried


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 15, 2021)

Damn, even though I knew they saved it, I seriously kept expecting it to get squished.
Just stop you stupid dog, so they can save you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Damn, even though I knew they saved it, I seriously kept expecting it to get squished.
> Just stop you stupid dog, so they can save you.


The dog was scared & coming from the flipped over car. The owner was reunited with the dog.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2021)

I love this show


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 18, 2021)

Here is me the rest of today


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 20, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


>



It's 10F and we have about two feet of snow outside.
Spring ain't a thing.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 20, 2021)

After our little arctic blast every tree dropped all their leaves, including live oaks which NORMALLY have leaves year round.
Today I finally saw them budding again.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2021)

To all my neighbors who keep their dogs outside or in the garage


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 23, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Spoiler: Quote
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12393


Reminds me of the comic Pixie and Brutus on Instagram. Lookup @petfoolery, it's pretty good and funny.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2021)

Well that didn’t go as planned 🥱


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2021)

TallAPGuy said:


> Reminds me of the comic Pixie and Brutus on Instagram. Lookup @petfoolery, it's pretty good and funny.


Absolutely LOVE Pixie & Brutus, even the sad ones.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh look targets hiring  again.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 27, 2021)

For my fellow D&D aficionados. Found on r/dnd.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2021)

She came thru my line last week.
I hit her with decaf but it took awhile.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 28, 2021)

I disagree with animal handling disadvantage. How many Karens bring their mutt inside and lie and say Puddles is a service animal?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2021)

Love this


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 28, 2021)

At least it's modest in its leg spread display.  I can't even tell if it's male or female.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12404


Rule never applies to puppies.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 29, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Rule never applies to puppies.


How long does the dog 🐶 remain a puppy ?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2021)

As long as the dog can successfully trick the owner into believing that it still is a puppy.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 29, 2021)

That’s forever around here.😂The rest of the world may see an aging dog,
but I look into his eyes and see the fuzzy little dude that won my heart.
Forever.😁


----------



## Yetive (Mar 29, 2021)

Same with cats.  My 17 year old is still a kitten.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> As long as the dog can successfully trick the owner into believing that it still is a puppy.





Yetive said:


> Same with cats.  My 17 year old is still a kitten.


This.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 31, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>





😁


----------



## balthrop (Mar 31, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>


am I the only one trying to figure out how to fix this?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 31, 2021)

balthrop said:


> am I the only one trying to figure out how to fix this?


I think if you had two people with two waves and brought one in from each direction you could save most of them. 😁Maybe...


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 1, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I think if you had two people with two waves and brought one in from each direction you could save most of them. 😁Maybe...


Requisition a couple of air mattresses for the rest?


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 1, 2021)

Free the monkeys.


----------



## balthrop (Apr 2, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I think if you had two people with two waves and brought one in from each direction you could save most of them. 😁Maybe...


I was thinking a Crown/Stacker with a pallet on the forks for the ones pinned on the left, brace the bottom, dueling crowns to try and flop the third from the left onto the fourth one.  that one behind the stack might be the hard one 'cos from the picture that thing is just kinda there floating.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 2, 2021)

Looks like a corner is resting on the one in the middle, which is why it looks floating.  Breathe hard and the corner will slide just enough to fall.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 3, 2021)

There needs to be one there about dragging butt across the carpet.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 6, 2021)

Why do we insist on doing this?


----------



## happygoth (Apr 6, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Why do we insist on doing this?


Passing this one on!


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2021)

To that one  I give you


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 8, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> To that one  I give you


Teamwork, canine style...😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 9, 2021)

For those who don’t work retail...


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 11, 2021)

Karen’s today.
I went through 15 boxes of Bananas today


----------



## happygoth (Apr 12, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Karen’s today.
> I went throughout 15 boxes of Bananas today



I've watched this like seven times already, it's fascinating!


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Apr 13, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Karen’s today.
> I went through 15 boxes of Bananas today



Reminds me of a doorbuster on Black Friday.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2021)

L🐾ve this  🐾


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 20, 2021)

That time of year again...


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 20, 2021)

Lol









						Comedian Pops Off On Retail Karens In Viral TikTok Videos
					

Comedian responds the way we wish customer service employees could when faced with a Karen in a retail store. Watch the videos here.




					www.scarymommy.com


----------



## TallAPGuy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Apr 21, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sister sent me this, it's so accurate 😂


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2021)

Lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 29, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 12484



I saw this in a humor thread on another forum I'm on and a friend said, "I didn't know spouses were all equines."


----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## daemon (May 19, 2021)

View attachment 1620975218_looped_1620975217.mp4


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (May 23, 2021)

@Kaitii is this one yours?


----------



## Kaitii (May 24, 2021)

hell naw my lizards are well behaved or they get la chancla


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 27, 2021)

Now Facebook is giving me ads for retired singles rather than eHarmony and dating websites. 



I'm doomed to die lonely.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 27, 2021)

FB is telling you to go out and live your best life, TallAPGuy.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2021)

Just found a new shirt


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2021)

My fear every night we sleep together


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 3, 2021)

Where can I get this sign for my store


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 3, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Where can I get this sign for my store
> 
> View attachment 12554



Hell, I want it for my Starbucks.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 3, 2021)

Missing "misogyny"


----------



## happygoth (Jun 3, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Missing "misogyny"


Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 4, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> View attachment 12558


I so hope this was real!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 4, 2021)

I think it is, partially from photo quality and mostly because a) most cats would so do that and b) it looks a lot like bad kitty/kitty shaming photos.

Edit:  Kitty shaming.


			https://www.boredpanda.com/cat-shaming/


----------



## Yetive (Jun 5, 2021)

I think pic is real. I think the sign may have been added after the kitty was discovered up there


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 5, 2021)

Does spot sell these.
are they in the pet section or in with the regular cards.


----------



## GoForMe (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## GoForMe (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## GoForMe (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Jun 6, 2021)

GoForMe said:


> View attachment 12567


This one's the best lol. "Make sure you lie like crazy." "I don't want any accurate information to bubble up to senior management." 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 6, 2021)

Man, I wish Scott Adams wasn't so completely off his rocker.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 8, 2021)

So, that could be legit if you need to buy the full quantity to get the price.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2021)

Well you can count me out on this one.
If you are so slow that it takes you 3 hours to push 1 uboat I’m gonna call you out on it.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Jun 17, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12596


Reminds me of the joke about the burglar who heard a voice in the dark saying "Jesus is watching".
His flashlight revealed a parrot who repeated "Jesus is watching".
He asked the parrot what his name was; "Moses" he replied.
"What person names a bird Moses?"
"The same one who names a Rottweiler Jesus."


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father’s Day to all dog dads


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 6, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12630


When I was a kid I would put a bowl of milk on the back porch at night. by the 6 or 7th night I had my pick of the neighborhood cats 🐱


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 8, 2021)

Makes you wonder what went on in that store…😂


----------



## GoForMe (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## GoForMe (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 18, 2021)

Can I get this in red


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## GoForMe (Jul 18, 2021)

Here is a good laugh 🤣


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2021)

Explains why I've been waking up with cobwebs....


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 24, 2021)

Here’s to another great T-shirt


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Here’s to another great T-shirt


I expect my trainee to be wearing this today.  Entire shift spent texting, looking at watch and asking when the next break is going to be - hasn’t paid attention to a single thing all week - I think today’s shift will be “pop quiz” on what you haven’t learned.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 24, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I expect my trainee to be wearing this today.  Entire shift spent texting, looking at watch and asking when the next break is going to be - hasn’t paid attention to a single thing all week - I think today’s shift will be “pop quiz” on what you haven’t learned.


Wow 15 / hr for this


----------



## GoForMe (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## GoForMe (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2021)

Suburban Woman Living in New City Absolutely Disgusted By Pathetic Little Target
					

Previously from Peach Grove, VA, Marissa Waters recently became a New Yorker after moving to the Lower East Side. Upon her arrival, she did what any sensible young woman would do: stop by her local Target to grab a few things. But to her dismay, she walked directly into the most pitiful and stunted




					reductress.com


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2021)

oath2order said:


> Suburban Woman Living in New City Absolutely Disgusted By Pathetic Little Target
> 
> 
> Previously from Peach Grove, VA, Marissa Waters recently became a New Yorker after moving to the Lower East Side. Upon her arrival, she did what any sensible young woman would do: stop by her local Target to grab a few things. But to her dismay, she walked directly into the most pitiful and stunted
> ...


I think I just lost 10 IQ points reading that.  Warning next time, please.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2021)

First world problems.....


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2021)

Well it IS a satire site


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 31, 2021)

oath2order said:


> Well it IS a satire site


There's the onion and then there's this brain gooing mess.  Warning sticker next time!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 31, 2021)

New red shirt


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Aug 2, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>


One hour AT THE LATEST.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2021)

One hour?!
Some days guests can drive me from zero to bitch in .6 seconds.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2021)

If you know, you know.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Aug 20, 2021)

NOBODY EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION!!!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2021)

Shout out to management at Target


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 23, 2021)

Everybody ready for BTS?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 23, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Everybody ready for BTS?


@REDEYE, knife special.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @REDEYE, knife special.


They'll go GREAT with my sanitizer!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> They'll go GREAT with my sanitizer!!!


What you ran out of degreaser aka grease lift


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2021)

Still gots plenty of degreaser too


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 25, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>


Every.Day.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 25, 2021)

Why it's a good idea to check your fonts ahead of time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Aug 30, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12823


I can just feel my finger in the holes, pushing the dial plate around, so satisfying. 😁


----------



## Poofresh (Aug 30, 2021)

Googly


----------



## Poofresh (Aug 30, 2021)

I would literally take advantage of this and take my sweet time


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2021)

Not a meme but close enough.









						Customers Need To Clean Up Their Act
					

I'm fixing up the always messy clearance section when my boss comes over to see how it's going.




					notalwaysright.com


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 31, 2021)

NotAlwaysRight is my fav


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 6, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12853


Those bastards!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 6, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Everybody ready for BTS?



Canada don't fuck around!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 12853


IT'S A TRAP!!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 13, 2021)

Yikes!


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 14, 2021)

My new shirt just ordered


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 18, 2021)

Starbucks peeps:


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 3, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


>



Too bad that doesn't work.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 9, 2021)

"Tell them I died."
"They say dig up your body and attach puppet wires!"
"Tell them I'm cremated."
"They say you're in Starbucks today and to bring brown food dye!"


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2021)

Time to clean out the walk in & thaw out the zombies.

*fills up bottles of degreaser*


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 14, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 12969


Facebook would crash…😂😂😂


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2021)

notalwaysright.com 

Keeps me from going postal.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 15, 2021)

Code yellow, code yellow…


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 16, 2021)

Shamelessly stolen from Reddit...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2021)

oh look a new shirt


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2021)

still waiting after 8 years


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 19, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> still waiting after 8 years


Something wonderful will happen…just not necessarily at Spot.😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 31, 2021)

👻🎃Happy Halloween!🎃👻


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 1, 2021)

Those are absolutely beautiful eyes.  😻


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2021)

Just for fun
Dramas Pets Day


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2021)

Feeding the cat


----------



## happygoth (Nov 2, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Feeding the cat



This made me want to watch Jurassic Park again.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 3, 2021)

That would be me.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 6, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13051


Yeah but then we get to pay the oil bill and that's a big ouch in New England!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 7, 2021)

well there you have it no sleep for me


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 7, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13058


Ok this one really cracked me up!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 15, 2021)

A new shirt


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13064


If they ever record the sound of a cat about to barf, it would be THE most effective alarm.
Nothing jolts me out of a sound sleep & out of bed faster.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 15, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> If they ever record the sound of a cat about to barf, it would be THE most effective alarm.
> Nothing jolts me out of a sound sleep & out of bed faster.


Doesn't work when you are on good drugs.  Sometimes I can rouse myself enough to drop the pillow on the floor after the last "hyuk."  Sometimes I'm so drugged I push the offending spot as far away as possible and use the opposite corner until morning.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 17, 2021)

In the notification email, where the picture is smaller, it looked like a chicken with two heads.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2021)

not a meme too cute to destroy with words....


----------



## happygoth (Nov 19, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> not a meme too cute to destroy with words....
> 
> View attachment 13083


And the Grogu Squishmallow in the background lol


----------



## gracefulfillment (Nov 20, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> not a meme too cute to destroy with words....
> 
> View attachment 13083


r/wigglebutts on reddit would absolutely LOVE this


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wait, we're already on Christmas memes?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## buliSBI (Nov 24, 2021)

Well its that annual time once again. Resurrecting the TM Prayer for the Day of the Black for 2021 -


Blessed are the children of the Red and Khaki/Jeans. The Black Day of the Annual Apocalypse is upon us my children. The hoard of the evil and gluttonous will be ravaging the streets and markets for the superficial. 





Though, you may never experience the sacrificial time of eating only turkey scraps and cold pies of pumpkin again.  Be joyful of being able to spend time with your families once again. 

Blessed are those that have to endure the trails and tribulations of hard labor and ridicule. Be safe and I pray for your return to the Breakroom. AMEN






PS.
If all else fails....Purge the insanity. Baseball bats in Sporting Goods and knives in Kitchenwares and weapons of Level 4 or lower are now legal. The "Make It Right For The Guest" has been nullified.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 24, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> Well its that annual time once again. Resurrecting the TM Prayer for the Day of the Black for 2021 -
> 
> 
> Blessed are the children of the Red and Khaki/Jeans. The Black Day of the Annual Apocalypse is upon us my children. The hoard of the evil and gluttonous will be ravaging the streets and markets for the superficial.
> ...


I’m going to the fixture room and dual wielding some of that arcane looking wizard stuff.  That’s gotta have magic powers.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2021)

*me sharpens the cutlery at FA & tops off multiple bottles of degreaser*


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 30, 2021)

new t shirt


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 20, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


>


*me refills bottles of degreaser*


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## happygoth (Dec 24, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 13178


GUILTY


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2021)

This is absolutely pawdorable 

merry Christmas


----------



## Yetive (Dec 24, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 13178


Clearly the one on the leftm


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 24, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Clearly the one on the leftm


Nope, the one on the right.  And I will deadlock the jury if I have to.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2021)

It’s over


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> View attachment 13190


Option B is the best option.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 26, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> View attachment 13190


 Definitely option B…😂


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2021)

Just another day at target


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 7, 2022)

😢


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 14, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2022)

Here’s a little jam. Turn it up


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## redeye58 (Feb 16, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> View attachment 13395


Four remotes? That's pretty good staying power!


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2022)

Kenya?


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 18, 2022)

oath2order said:


> View attachment 13406
> 
> Kenya?


I see you team 2459
Target Store T-2459 · Target Corp
60 Smithfield Rd, Ste 49, Plattsburgh, NY 12901​


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> I see you team 2459
> Target Store T-2459 · Target Corp​60 Smithfield Rd, Ste 49, Plattsburgh, NY 12901​



TBF I stole this off reddit so that's not me


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## balorf371 (Mar 5, 2022)

I want some really funny meme for myself.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 5, 2022)

balorf371 said:


> I want some really funny meme for myself.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2022)

balorf371 said:


> I want some really funny meme for myself.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2022)

Last night


----------



## balthrop (Mar 5, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Last night


More and more this.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2022)

This is so Sad and touching.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2022)

Chat was talking about Shipt so I couldn’t resist


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 8, 2022)

oath2order said:


> View attachment 13406
> 
> Kenya?


YE!  Lmao


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> YE!  Lmao


Yeah Kenya must be the new Karen


----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 11, 2022)

happy hour starts now    here's what i'm  serving


----------



## oath2order (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 13, 2022)

Works for putting clocks ahead, too!😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Yetive (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2022)

dog lovers please like this


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 23, 2022)

Doggie overload


----------



## happygoth (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 25, 2022)

We are getting 2 inches of snow tomorrow Saturday.  Really.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 25, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> We are getting 2 inches of snow tomorrow Saturday.  Really.
> 
> View attachment 13570


What a beautiful pup! 😍


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 26, 2022)

When you cannot afford gas but have enough
Money for a tv at target.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2022)

WHAT THE HELL LMAO


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 30, 2022)

Ha ha meow.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2022)

Badda bing


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2022)

Crime doesn’t pay Karen


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2022)

Some good advice to follow


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 12, 2022)

The Easter bunny was shopping at my target today  



and in honor of Easter


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 13, 2022)

Just a normal day at Wally World


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 17, 2022)

Don’t drink and drive people. The drive of the car was impaired.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2022)

Just another day in the back room.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 28, 2022)

Don’t try this at target kids


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 3, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 4, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 5, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 6, 2022)

Woof woof


----------



## qmosqueen (May 8, 2022)

Oh look good old days Walmart is bowling while the store is open


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2022)

Only in Florida. Enjoy your ride on that e scooter.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 24, 2022)

How much is that doggie at Target


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## happygoth (May 24, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13802


I'll be sharing this with a few cat lovers!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Tessa120 (May 26, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13802


That is my life literally right now.  I'm trying different foods to get my cats to eat something less expensive per unit.  I tried a new one a few days ago.  Goofball cat dove right in.  Picky cat that never accepts anything new ignored a bowl of the older stuff to go after goofball's bowl.  After a day and a half of them choosing the new food I ordered a lot more.  Immediately after hitting the submit button they both started ignoring the new food for hours, clearly hungry, but unwilling to eat it.  Fucking bastards.

Picky cat has pushed himself to extreme weight loss and borderline malnutrition when the food offered did not please him.  The borderline malnutrition was when I first started canned food and had the calorie division of 2/3 canned, 1/3 the dry food he always had.  Turned out that he tried just living off the 2/3 daily need instead of eating the always filled dry food bowl, and ended up with his potassium so low he was at moderate risk of a heart attack.  Summary, I can't try to out-stubborn him, it would likely kill him.


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> How much is that doggie at Target




Oh my gosh was he okay?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 3, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 13832


Too bad none of us are Chris.


----------



## TheClopen (Jun 4, 2022)

HRZone said:


> I was sitting here today thinking about how much I appreciate this site. I appreciate work so much more knowing you guys have to walk through those same doors I do 2-6 times a week.
> 
> We all take on our personalities posting here, I hope this thread goes smooth and mods don't have to get involved but it's funny to me how when someone post enough here you kind of get an idea of what they would be like in your head. Let's have it and be nice! If I offend anyone, please PM me and I'll take it down
> 
> ...


Ohhh Ohhh I want in too!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Portly Turd (Jun 12, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13829


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2022)

Only those  fit and athletic allowed


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2022)

latest horror movie


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2022)

oath2order said:


> View attachment 13876


Uboat meets Thomas the Tank Engine?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 28, 2022)

This 4th of July


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 28, 2022)

Just in time for Taco Tuesday…😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 4, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 13926


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 4, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> latest horror movie
> 
> View attachment 13855


My most recent dog had cancer and when the pain meds stopped working well, it was time to let her go. Now I have to pick up, all by myself, food I drop on the floor.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 7, 2022)

I bet Brian does this


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 12, 2022)

Just another average work day at target


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 12, 2022)

These dogs are smarter then the 4 newbies we just hired


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 14, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 13947


It's so hot in Texas that they're cooking fajitas on the sidewalks, baking cookies on car dashboards & frat boys are getting branded from sitting on lawn chairs.
Women have been hanging laundry out with the sheets drying faster than they can clip them to the line, towels crunch when you fold 'em & jeans just stand in the corner. 
Driving with the windows down also gives new meaning to the term 'windburn'.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 19, 2022)

She’s on her way to your target. Grandma got run over by a uboat shopping at Target.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2022)

Just a thought. Have you ever thought of this.  Lol.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## daemon (Aug 9, 2022)

Ngl it took me a minute to get it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 14050


I remember that recipe from one of my sisters' cookbook.
My BIL tried it one year & it was a soggy mess.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hope they had a self-cleaning oven…😁


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2022)

This is so cute


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 17, 2022)

What happened here


----------



## Yetive (Aug 23, 2022)

This made me laugh out loud


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2022)

How I feel today.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 28, 2022)

Eeyore is what happens when you realize giving 110% is not going to get you anything but more work.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 29, 2022)

I don’t think this generation will make it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bartiger (Sep 2, 2022)

I saw this and thought it was appropriate with all the VLE at my DC every day!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 4, 2022)

Sending out snacks  to all my fellow team members 




And something to wash those wieners down


----------



## happygoth (Oct 4, 2022)

Ewwwww!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 5, 2022)

I’m gonna have to watch this one


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> I’m gonna have to watch this one
> 
> View attachment 14225


...and can I get that with pumpkin sweet cream cold foam?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2022)

enjoy this tonight


----------



## balthrop (Oct 11, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> enjoy this tonight
> 
> View attachment 14247


it might make their bread taste better.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2022)

balthrop said:


> it might make their bread taste better.


Don’t mix NyQuil with chicken


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 18, 2022)

Yeah, fucking no.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 18, 2022)

^This.
One year the results of the team survey were absolutely terrible.
The HR was overheard sputtering "But.....we gave them PIZZA!!"


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 26, 2022)

Passing  a round of happy meals


----------



## GoForMe (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 31, 2022)

Happy Halloween ! 🎃


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks like the skeleton is listening to some Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 4, 2022)

Oh wait I think I’m already there


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 6, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 14353



My best friend got a BB gun for his birthday and his dad told him if he killed something with it, he would have to eat it.
We went out right out and shot a squirrel.
His dad found out (little sisters are the worse) and my mom agreed, so we had to eat squirrel stew.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 7, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


>


I was legitimately trying to guess until I figured it out. Spandau Ballet and Men Without Hats were my top choices. 😄


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 8, 2022)

The difference between dogs and cats…😂


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 15, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 14385


I'll bet those are delicious!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I'll bet those are delicious!


I'd try one....or two, or three.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 20, 2022)

Another round of tacos


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2022)

Passing out holiday food


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2022)

How not to cook a turkey 

NSFW 


Spoiler


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2022)

Chow down on thanksgiving dinner


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2022)

For your dry leftovers


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m getting myself ready


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2022)

Holiday candy time


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 27, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> View attachment 14422


I remember having a conversation with my SD about I don’t know what but I said I’m here to work not make friends. She asked me if I wanted to be a TL. I said no I do not.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 30, 2022)

Small world…


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 2, 2022)

Sounds about right


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 3, 2022)

My new favorite t shirt. Comes from a line in the movie A Christmas vacation


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2022)

Now here’s a shirt I can get into


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 12, 2022)

Just put up my home security


----------



## GoForMe (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2022)

Just ate a bowl of my favorite cereal


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 13, 2022)

Well it’s happened 









						Mariah Carey’s ‘All I Want for Christmas Is You’ Tops Both Billboard Global Charts
					

Plus, Metro Boomin debuts two songs in the Global 200’s top 10.




					trib.al
				




So in honor of being number 1 again


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> So in honor of being number 1 again
> 
> View attachment 14478


Poor Mariah lol...I don't care what anyone says, I like that song.


----------



## balthrop (Dec 14, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> Well it’s happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember these drills whilst in school.  Tho most of them were for tornados and such not temporary suns blooming here and there


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2022)

balthrop said:


> I remember these drills whilst in school.  Tho most of them were for tornados and such not temporary suns blooming here and there


I remember them, too, only ours were for earthquakes/nuclear attacks, and we had to get under our desks. Like that would have helped in the latter case.🙁


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 15, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> we had to get under our desks





Black Sheep 214 said:


> nuclear attacks


If the rubble didn't kill you, the ionizing radiation would!


----------



## balthrop (Dec 15, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I remember them, too, only ours were for earthquakes/nuclear attacks, and we had to get under our desks. Like that would have helped in the latter case.🙁


the under the desk thing was only to protect from ceiling tiles dropping like rain drops.  I lived with in a 100 miles of the southern PA border so there was no way we were making it out alive, wrt to the blooming mini suns


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## GoForMe (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 22, 2022)

My type of forecast


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2022)

But Targets open


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 24, 2022)

Meanwhile over at Tarcat…


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 26, 2022)

Here’s a little something to try


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2022)

Get out of my store school age kids


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2023)

Enjoy another 365 days of my bad habits


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## qmosqueen (Monday at 7:19 PM)




----------



## qmosqueen (Yesterday at 1:17 PM)

Do you  carry cuddles the doll.


----------

